# 2018-2019 DPL Season



## Woobie06

We just heard that The DPL schedule will be different this year.

1. 12 Fall Games / 12 Spring Games
2. November Silverlakes Event
3. Las Vegas Showcase in March playing 3 DPL opponents as part of Spring games (Season 9 remaining games)
4. Final Four the weekend of May 11th
5. DPL Division at Legends in June

What I understood is last year the DPL was 9 games in the fall and the clubs did their own thing in the spring.  I actually like this format.  I guess there will also be a trip or two to AZ depending on how they schedule.  I am big fan of the Fall/Spring Schedule. 

I know they have Fall/Spring Leagues in other States, just surprised why SoCal, with the benefit of weather and how big Soccer is, does not have a built in Spring League with CSL, SCDSL, etc.  Any of the Spring Leagues I have seen are optional.


----------



## Fact

So these 10-12 DPL teams are going to play each in all
League games and all tournaments, including the one they have to trawl to in Vegas. Boy that sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Woobie06

To each their own...I like Vegas...fine by me.  Some will like the format, some wont.  I do agree with you, would be nice for an outside tournaments or two to play other teams.  Always fun to play new teams.


----------



## timbuck

I guess I still don’t understand what DPL “provides” that Flight 1 or Premier/Gold do not?


----------



## jpeter

timbuck said:


> I guess I still don’t understand what DPL “provides” that Flight 1 or Premier/Gold do not?


They get to play the same teams mutiple times? 

This is the power point league;  Look we promise A-E.   If it doesn't really work out like last year remember those where only power points.

Any CS team can pretty much do the same including training additional days and there players can be choosen to DP or "discovery" in other leagues as well.


----------



## pewpew

timbuck said:


> I guess I still don’t understand what DPL “provides” that Flight 1 or Premier/Gold do not?


A cool patch to sew on the other sleeve of the player kits. 

And I agree with @Fact. What's the point of driving 3hrs to Vegas and spending over $1000 for a weekend when I can drive to Silverlakes all weekend and spend maybe $200 between parking, food, and gas....to play the same teams.


----------



## timbuck

pewpew said:


> A cool patch to sew on the other sleeve of the player kits.
> 
> And I agree with @Fact. What's the point of driving 3hrs to Vegas and spending over $1000 for a weekend when I can drive to Silverlakes all weekend and spend maybe $200 between parking, food, and gas....to play the same teams.


Is there a DPL patch now too?


----------



## Justafan

Keep piling on, Simi is going to come on here and kick all your asses!


----------



## sdb

Did you hear when they will publish said schedule?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Justafan said:


> Keep piling on, Simi is going to come on here and kick all your asses!


Funny!  Actually we have nothing to do with DPL anymore.


----------



## Soccer Happy

If you keep playing the same teams all the time, how do you really know how competitive you are among any team?  It would be different if DPL teams were dominating when they do play tournaments, but they don't.  Therefore, it's hard to really gauge your level?  There are teams in SCDSL Flight 1 that beat DPL teams.  Hmmm makes you wonder what's really best.


----------



## Soccer Happy

timbuck said:


> I guess I still don’t understand what DPL “provides” that Flight 1 or Premier/Gold do not?


Personally, I don't see that it provides anything extra other than a title and a patch.  Might change in a few years, but as of now, I'm not impressed.


----------



## pewpew

timbuck said:


> Is there a DPL patch now too?


I mentioned in another thread that the DPL patch would be a soccer ball with a big "3" on it..so everyone knows you're Tier 3 behind DA and ECNL in whichever order you put those two. 


Simisoccerfan said:


> Funny!  Actually we have nothing to do with DPL anymore.


Translation= Moved to Sugar-free Kool-Aid


Soccer Happy said:


> If you keep playing the same teams all the time, how do you really know how competitive you are among any team?


They're going to start making trading cards and then when these teams see each other they can swap cards. "Collect 'em all!!"


----------



## timbuck

Will DPL players be allowed to play on SCDSL teams in Fall?   Like ECNL players have been able to?


----------



## SoCal GK mom

In every league, the teams play each other all the time. The only real difference is that in CSL or SCDSL, the teams are able to play in tournaments against teams from other leagues and in DA, ECNL, and DPL the teams play in fewer outside events. Why so much hating on DPL, specifically, for this structure?


----------



## lafalafa

They should just rename this to the detention players league.

Let's round up a bunch of players hold them for retaining and when there good enough we will release a few.  The Lucky Ones will get out  early but the rest will toil and fight among themselves for many months through fall, spring, tournament season.   We promise the detention will make you better and not bored out of your mind even through you're playing the same teams over & over with the same style.


----------



## Fact

Simisoccerfan said:


> Funny!  Actually we have nothing to do with DPL anymore.


No his kid is now 18th on the DA roster. That is why he has stopped cheerleading DPL and is now Cheerleading the 18th player on a DA teams gets more playing time than a CSL or SCDSL player.


----------



## Fact

SoCal GK mom said:


> In every league, the teams play each other all the time. The only real difference is that in CSL or SCDSL, the teams are able to play in tournaments against teams from other leagues and in DA, ECNL, and DPL the teams play in fewer outside events. Why so much hating on DPL, specifically, for this structure?


League is a small part of the season. It is stupid to play the same
10 teams all year.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Fact said:


> League is a small part of the season. It is stupid to play the same
> 10 teams all year.


How is that different than any other league?  You still play the same group of teams in your division once sometimes twice a year.  

The benefit (as I see it) is that with ECNL, DA or DPL, you at least get to play teams outside of the SoCal bubble (despite the cost of your DD’s travel which is a few hundred dollars all in).


----------



## Fact

Kicker4Life said:


> How is that different than any other league?  You still play the same group of teams in your division once sometimes twice a year.
> 
> The benefit (as I see it) is that with ECNL, DA or DPL, you at least get to play teams outside of the SoCal bubble (despite the cost of your DD’s travel which is a few hundred dollars all in).


This is exactly my point. Before and after league play, teams get to play teams from outside their league. If you look at the original post, DPL will travel to Vegas and other tournaments to play other DPL teams.  i.e. the same 10-12 teams they play in league because no other region has DPL.


----------



## timbuck

timbuck said:


> Will DPL players be allowed to play on SCDSL teams in Fall?   Like ECNL players have been able to?


Asking this again-  will players on DPL rosters be able to play with their clubs teams in leagues like SCDSL?  
DA players are not, correct?


----------



## beachbum

timbuck said:


> Asking this again-  will players on DPL rosters be able to play with their clubs teams in leagues like SCDSL?
> DA players are not, correct?


DPL is not part of the DA, therefore they can play where ever their club allows and that includes the 03 pilot program.  Pilot is not part of the DA.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Fact said:


> This is exactly my point. Before and after league play, teams get to play teams from outside their league. If you look at the original post, DPL will travel to Vegas and other tournaments to play other DPL teams.  i.e. the same 10-12 teams they play in league because no other region has DPL.


You’re adding afterthoughts that aren’t a part of the discussion in order further your Hateraide for DPL. .Dontou have some sort of daily “shit on DPL quota” you must meet?

I said nothing about the tournaments, we are talking about League Play. I just weighed in that during League Play, I find it to be an advantage of ECNL, DA and DPL that they play teams from outside the “Bubble”. 

But you have to pull it into DPL specifics and twist it into a negative. To fit your anti-DPL commentary.  I could see you holding on to the gate had your kid been wronged by their system, but you’ve admitted that your kids have aged out. So why?  You used to bring value and comic relief to the forum. Now a Days its just DPL sucks this, DPL sucks that....  I kinda miss the old Fact.


----------



## timbuck

beachbum said:


> DPL is not part of the DA, therefore they can play where ever their club allows and that includes the 03 pilot program.  Pilot is not part of the DA.


Could SCDSL say “nope.  You should be playing in our flight 1. Since you are not- you can’t play on an SCDSL team this Fall.”  A closed league should be a closed league.  You can’t play in Coast and SCDSL at the same time, right?


----------



## Woobie06

I heard the schedule will be out in August, with a league start over Labor Day Weekend.  Our dd's team is '06 and my understanding is we will play a few tournaments as well outside of DPL.  It's the direction the club wants to go, so either participate and support, or change clubs and do something different. DD likes her team and coach so it works for her.  To each their own.


----------



## Desert Hound

I get a kick out of the DPL haters. 

I will try to summarize. 

- It will never happen. No club is going to offer something called DPL. etc etc. 
- What? it is only 9 games? What kind of league is that. Leagues need to play more than 9 games. 
- It is only 9 games and the competition sucks. Why bother?
- This year...rumor of fall and spring. What? now these players can't play in other leagues? That sucks. Now they are in a closed circuit. 
- Now announced fall and spring 24 games including some nice showcases? Well that is not good. Playing the same teams all year (like DA and ECNL). So they can't play in other So Cal leagues? That sucks. DPL is terrible. 
- Only a couple of showcases? (conveniently forgetting that these teams can sign up and play in other events outside what is currently being considered).
- Oh and as always...the DPL teams suck for the most part. 

I may have missed a few in there. But that kind of summarizes the progression of the criticism of DPL...usually by the same few people as well.


----------



## 3JMommy

timbuck said:


> I guess I still don’t understand what DPL “provides” that Flight 1 or Premier/Gold do not?


A patch


----------



## Justafan

Desert Hound said:


> I get a kick out of the DPL haters.
> 
> I will try to summarize.
> 
> - It will never happen. No club is going to offer something called DPL. etc etc.
> - What? it is only 9 games? What kind of league is that. Leagues need to play more than 9 games.
> - It is only 9 games and the competition sucks. Why bother?
> - This year...rumor of fall and spring. What? now these players can't play in other leagues? That sucks. Now they are in a closed circuit.
> - Now announced fall and spring 24 games including some nice showcases? Well that is not good. Playing the same teams all year (like DA and ECNL). So they can't play in other So Cal leagues? That sucks. DPL is terrible.
> - Only a couple of showcases? (conveniently forgetting that these teams can sign up and play in other events outside what is currently being considered).
> - Oh and as always...the DPL teams suck for the most part.
> 
> I may have missed a few in there. But that kind of summarizes the progression of the criticism of DPL...usually by the same few people as well.


You forgot the initial and most important criticism which is the need for its creation.  I don’t know if you’ve ever answered that question but Simi and I have been back and forth on that and even he agrees it was unnecessary.  

And it’s the exact same thing with the discovery division, which my dd’s will play this Fall.  Completely unnecessary.  Any alleged additional perks could have been done without creating this division.  In fact even the “champions” and “europa” divisions were unnecessary.  This is all marketing to make players and parents feel special and just a little more prestigious than the next guy.

Then when people defend DPL or its perks at every turn it appears they are defending its creation and that’s why you have the push back.  Very few DPL defenders have ever admitted that it was unnecessary and a marketing ploy to begin with.  Until they do that, people will always be calling them out, and quite justified imo.


----------



## Fact

Kicker4Life said:


> You’re adding afterthoughts that aren’t a part of the discussion in order further your Hateraide for DPL. .Dontou have some sort of daily “shit on DPL quota” you must meet?
> 
> I said nothing about the tournaments, we are talking about League Play. I just weighed in that during League Play, I find it to be an advantage of ECNL, DA and DPL that they play teams from outside the “Bubble”.
> 
> But you have to pull it into DPL specifics and twist it into a negative. To fit your anti-DPL commentary.  I could see you holding on to the gate had your kid been wronged by their system, but you’ve admitted that your kids have aged out. So why?  You used to bring value and comic relief to the forum. Now a Days its just DPL sucks this, DPL sucks that....  I kinda miss the old Fact.


Whoa bad way to start the week. I apologize but I think either you or I am misinterpreting each other. What I was trying to say is that there are 10-12 DPL teams in the world.  All of the tournaments will only be against these same 10-12 teams. Additionally all of their league games will be played against these same DPL teams. On the other hand there are 100+  DA teams. So while they will play league games against the same 10-12 teams, at
least they have the opportunity to play other DA teams in tournaments and at Surf  Cup they are even playing non DA teams. So I am confused about the anger generated by my response.

But to answer you, my beef with DPL is mainly the way it was marketed last year.  I would say a few clubs told parents that it was a DA team to generate higher fees. Plus they over promised and under delivered on the number of games, interest that would be generated by colleges etc.  I hate to see parents sold false dreams.  Even Simi, DPL’s former biggest cheerleader, has changed his tune about DPL.  But I will acknowledge that  Beach’s DPL teams are awesome. However they were awesome before the patch.


----------



## Desert Hound

3JMommy said:


> A patch


Do they actually have a patch? If they do...then we can safely say DPL has made it


Justafan said:


> You forgot the initial and most important criticism which is the need for its creation.  I don’t know if you’ve ever answered that question but Simi and I have been back and forth on that and even he agrees it was unnecessary.
> 
> And it’s the exact same thing with the discovery division, which my dd’s will play this Fall.  Completely unnecessary.  Any alleged additional perks could have been done without creating this division.  In fact even the “champions” and “europa” divisions were unnecessary.  This is all marketing to make players and parents feel special and just a little more prestigious than the next guy.
> 
> Then when people defend DPL or its perks at every turn it appears they are defending its creation and that’s why you have the push back.  Very few DPL defenders have ever admitted that it was unnecessary and a marketing ploy to begin with.  Until they do that, people will always be calling them out, and quite justified imo.


Well clearly DPL was created by these clubs to try to prevent those kids not on DA from jumping to an ECNL club.

In the long run it may turn out well for the kids...but the creation of it was clearly to benefit the clubs. So on that point I agree with you.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Justafan said:


> You forgot the initial and most important criticism which is the need for its creation.  I don’t know if you’ve ever answered that question but Simi and I have been back and forth on that and even he agrees it was unnecessary.
> 
> And it’s the exact same thing with the discovery division, which my dd’s will play this Fall.  Completely unnecessary.  Any alleged additional perks could have been done without creating this division.  In fact even the “champions” and “europa” divisions were unnecessary.  This is all marketing to make players and parents feel special and just a little more prestigious than the next guy.
> 
> Then when people defend DPL or its perks at every turn it appears they are defending its creation and that’s why you have the push back.  Very few DPL defenders have ever admitted that it was unnecessary and a marketing ploy to begin with.  Until they do that, people will always be calling them out, and quite justified imo.


Just like like the creation of SCDSL was unnecessary.  It was allowed clubs to grow past CSL’s rules that required the clubs top team to play in CSL when in ECNL was created and also limited clubs to only three teams per age group.   It resulted in many smaller clubs getting gobbled up and the rise of the super clubs and highly paid DOC’s.  My stance is I don’t begrudge he creation of any of these leagues.  We live in a capitalistic country after all.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Fact said:


> Whoa bad way to start the week. I apologize but I think either you or I am misinterpreting each other. What I was trying to say is that there are 10-12 DPL teams in the world.  All of the tournaments will only be against these same 10-12 teams. Additionally all of their league games will be played against these same DPL teams. On the other hand there are 100+  DA teams. So while they will play league games against the same 10-12 teams, at
> least they have the opportunity to play other DA teams in tournaments and at Surf  Cup they are even playing non DA teams. So I am confused about the anger generated by my response.
> 
> But to answer you, my beef with DPL is mainly the way it was marketed last year.  I would say a few clubs told parents that it was a DA team to generate higher fees. Plus they over promised and under delivered on the number of games, interest that would be generated by colleges etc.  I hate to see parents sold false dreams.  Even Simi, DPL’s former biggest cheerleader, has changed his tune about DPL.  But I will acknowledge that  Beach’s DPL teams are awesome. However they were awesome before the patch.


You’re making quite an assumption here.  Several other GDA clubs across America have “Academy 2” or “Reserve” Teams that will participate in these events. 

Let’s just leave DPL alone. It sounds more like you have a beef with a certain Club than the league.  I will reiterate, I don’t think the formation of the League was necessary but neither is attacking the League as a whole when your beef is with individuals.


----------



## Fact

Kicker4Life said:


> You’re making quite an assumption here.  Several other GDA clubs across America have “Academy 2” or “Reserve” Teams that will participate in these events.
> 
> Let’s just leave DPL alone. It sounds more like you have a beef with a certain Club than the league.  I will reiterate, I don’t think the formation of the League was necessary but neither is attacking the League as a whole when your beef is with individuals.


No on ever said that other teams from across the nation would be participating. That is useful information that changes what I said. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Fact said:


> No on ever said that other teams from across the nation would be participating. That is useful information that changes what I said. Thank you for clarifying.


Don’t thank me yet.  Looking back at my post, I misspoke. I should not have said “will attend”. Nothing is confirmed nor has anyone rumored to me. It just makes sense if you look at it from an objective standpoint.


----------



## Desert Hound

Kicker4Life said:


> Don’t thank me yet.  Looking back at my post, I misspoke. I should not have said “will attend”. Nothing is confirmed nor has anyone rumored to me. It just makes sense if you look at it from an objective standpoint.


I believe in the TX forum there was talk about FDL (their version of DPL in TX/OK) might be attending a showcase in CA or NV. Nothing confirmed of course.


----------



## gkrent

timbuck said:


> Could SCDSL say “nope.  You should be playing in our flight 1. Since you are not- you can’t play on an SCDSL team this Fall.”  A closed league should be a closed league.  You can’t play in Coast and SCDSL at the same time, right?


 DPL players have CalSouth cards so I'm guess NO


----------



## MijoPlumber

Fact said:


> No his kid is now 18th on the DA roster. That is why he has stopped cheerleading DPL and is now Cheerleading the 18th player on a DA teams gets more playing time than a CSL or SCDSL player.


Mijo, you are not a very pleasant person. Full of hostility.  They need to add a new emoji “asshole” button for you.


----------



## MijoPlumber

Kicker4Life said:


> You’re adding afterthoughts that aren’t a part of the discussion in order further your Hateraide for DPL. .Dontou have some sort of daily “shit on DPL quota” you must meet?
> 
> I said nothing about the tournaments, we are talking about League Play. I just weighed in that during League Play, I find it to be an advantage of ECNL, DA and DPL that they play teams from outside the “Bubble”.
> 
> But you have to pull it into DPL specifics and twist it into a negative. To fit your anti-DPL commentary.  I could see you holding on to the gate had your kid been wronged by their system, but you’ve admitted that your kids have aged out. So why?  You used to bring value and comic relief to the forum. Now a Days its just DPL sucks this, DPL sucks that....  I kinda miss the old Fact.


Mijo, from what you just said, this Mija who calls herself “Fact” seems to be going through club soccer withdrawal. It’s just NOT like it was even 2-3 years ago! Anyone not in it NOW has no business talking shit about any of it - they just do not know what the current reality is all about.


----------



## MijoPlumber

Justafan said:


> You forgot the initial and most important criticism which is the need for its creation.  I don’t know if you’ve ever answered that question but Simi and I have been back and forth on that and even he agrees it was unnecessary.
> 
> And it’s the exact same thing with the discovery division, which my dd’s will play this Fall.  Completely unnecessary.  Any alleged additional perks could have been done without creating this division.  In fact even the “champions” and “europa” divisions were unnecessary.  This is all marketing to make players and parents feel special and just a little more prestigious than the next guy.
> 
> Then when people defend DPL or its perks at every turn it appears they are defending its creation and that’s why you have the push back.  Very few DPL defenders have ever admitted that it was unnecessary and a marketing ploy to begin with.  Until they do that, people will always be calling them out, and quite justified imo.


Get over it Mija!  At least we don’t have to play caca scdsl flight 1 and 2 teams and then get criticized for beating them 22-0!!  Please go back to bed.


----------



## Fact

MijoPlumber said:


> Mijo, you are not a very pleasant person. Full of hostility.  They need to add a new emoji “asshole” button for you.





MijoPlumber said:


> Mijo, from what you just said, this Mija who calls herself “Fact” seems to be going through club soccer withdrawal. It’s just NOT like it was even 2-3 years ago! Anyone not in it NOW has no business talking shit about any of it - they just do not know what the current reality is all about.


And a loser and alt account button for you too.  Just created an account and coming on very strong. Stop playing on the internet and get a life.


----------



## Justafan

MijoPlumber said:


> Get over it Mija!  At least we don’t have to play caca scdsl flight 1 and 2 teams and then get criticized for beating them 22-0!!  Please go back to bed.


Only if you tuck me in.


----------



## SocalPapa

Desert Hound said:


> I get a kick out of the DPL haters.
> 
> I will try to summarize.
> 
> - It will never happen. No club is going to offer something called DPL. etc etc.
> - What? it is only 9 games? What kind of league is that. Leagues need to play more than 9 games.
> - It is only 9 games and the competition sucks. Why bother?
> - This year...rumor of fall and spring. What? now these players can't play in other leagues? That sucks. Now they are in a closed circuit.
> - Now announced fall and spring 24 games including some nice showcases? Well that is not good. Playing the same teams all year (like DA and ECNL). So they can't play in other So Cal leagues? That sucks. DPL is terrible.
> - Only a couple of showcases? (conveniently forgetting that these teams can sign up and play in other events outside what is currently being considered).
> - Oh and as always...the DPL teams suck for the most part.
> 
> I may have missed a few in there. But that kind of summarizes the progression of the criticism of DPL...usually by the same few people as well.


Actually, you are missing perhaps the most important critique.  DPL teams are great...at the top (see Beach DPL 03's).  The problem is teams are placed in this top-level gaming circuit strictly based on the league their sister teams happen to play in, not on anything they accomplish themselves.  Given DPL's structure, there is no practical way to ensure that DPL teams will face consistently good competition, which is the best way for youth players to develop. 

Further, it's not just the DPL players that are affected.  Pulling out the 4-6 top teams from each SCDSL age group means the teams in SCDSL Discovery (formerly Champions) and National Cup will be of more inconsistent quality too.  I'm sure no one is crying for Slammers, but that's an unfortunate result for kids on top teams from smaller clubs who may not have the resources to support a full DA or ECNL program.  And it can impact the DPL clubs themselves too.  At the 02 level, the Beach DPL team and Beach Chirgwin team are both outstanding and both deserve to play consistently good competition, which simply isn't going to happen this season.

If all the best players not otherwise in DA or ECNL somehow end up playing in DPL some day, I suppose this problem will be minimized.  The league's founders and cheerleaders like you seem to be counting on that.  But, if the results from National Cup and tournaments like SilverLakes Summer Showcase are any indication, we are nowhere near that.  And given the lack of participation of Slammers (or Strikers or Blues or San Diego Soccer Club or ...) I can't imagine we will get there anytime soon.

This is not just a closed league - it is a* merit-less* league.  Teams can neither earn their way in (like CRL or the NorCal NPL) nor openly register and earn a top-level placement based on talent (CSL and SCDSL).


----------



## Desert Hound

SocalPapa said:


> The league's founders and cheerleaders like you seem to be counting on that.


I have never been a cheerleader of/for DPL. I am curious as to how it develops, but you will not find posts of mine talking about how great DPL is.

From an AZ perspective we are rather diluted now with 2 DA, 2 ECNL and 2 DPL teams per age group. A total of 2 teams per age group which was what it was up until the end of this past season was about right. That said...again from an AZ perspective it is better to have a DD playing on one of these teams and playing So Cal teams vs playing in an AZ league due to the level of competition.


----------



## SocalPapa

I misinterpreted your post.  Thanks for the clarification @Desert Hound.


----------



## cerebro de fútbol

Since DP's are now called PT's is the DPL going to change its name to PTL?  Seriously the new rules announced last week prohibiting PT players from playing HS should have all the DPL member clubs worried since the whole premise of DPL is that DPL is the equivalent of ECNL except that DD's on DPL teams can get called up to play DA. Now with the rule change, if a DD on a DPL team player gets called up as a PT, she can't play high school soccer.   I guess now on every DPL team there will be two groups of girls - PT and HS.


----------



## timbuck

cerebro de fútbol said:


> Since DP's are now called PT's is the DPL going to change its name to PTL?  Seriously the new rules announced last week prohibiting PT players from playing HS should have all the DPL member clubs worried since the whole premise of DPL is that DPL is the equivalent of ECNL except that DD's on DPL teams can get called up to play DA. Now with the rule change, if a DD on a DPL team player gets called up as a PT, she can't play high school soccer.   I guess now on every DPL team there will be two groups of girls - PT and HS.


At least it's not confusing. 
The realist in me thinks the timing of all of this is just a coincidence.
The conspiracy theorist in me thinks that the SCDSL Flights being released prior to DA making this PT Player announcement stinks a little.  Not sure if SCDSL or DA is the culprit or the victim though.  Ultimately, it sucks for kids that thought they were getting one thing and now it might be different.
Here's what I say -  If your kid is good enough to make a DA team (or ECNL team if they only have ECNL)  and will get lots of playing time -  Play DA.  If your kid is on the bench or a DPL player -  I think you should find the best coach that is closest to your house and enjoy the ride regardless of flight or name on the jersey.

Edit:  Let me add that if your kid has dreams of playing DA but didn't make the cut this year -  Go back and tryout again the following year.  Kick ass.  Chase that dream.  But don't think the dream gets easier because you are on the DPL team.


----------



## Woobie06

The preliminary schedule is now out.  Gotta say I am a bit jealous of the teams who are off Labor Day Weekend.  It is what it is.

http://primetimesportz.bonzidev.com/home.php?layout=4896485


----------



## timbuck

Woobie06 said:


> The preliminary schedule is now out.  Gotta say I am a bit jealous of the teams who are off Labor Day Weekend.  It is what it is.
> 
> http://primetimesportz.bonzidev.com/home.php?layout=4896485


Quick glance at a few 05 and 04 teams and it looks like a lot of Sunday games.  
Does this mean that these players can guest with DA, SCDSL or Coast teams within their club on Saturdays?


----------



## ToonArmy

So there will be AZ travel for fall league?


----------



## timbuck

timbuck said:


> Quick glance at a few 05 and 04 teams and it looks like a lot of Sunday games.
> Does this mean that these players can guest with DA, SCDSL or Coast teams within their club on Saturdays?


Also -  It appears that there is a break in games from November 25th until March 3rd.    What happens during this 3 month gap?

Full DA teams do not have this break.


----------



## ToonArmy

timbuck said:


> Also -  It appears that there is a break in games from November 25th until March 3rd.    What happens during this 3 month gap?
> 
> Full DA teams do not have this break.


Tournaments? Vegas Cup for 05s mlk weekend


----------



## Desert Hound

timbuck said:


> Also -  It appears that there is a break in games from November 25th until March 3rd.    What happens during this 3 month gap?
> 
> Full DA teams do not have this break.


Very similar to the ECNL schedule from last year in terms of the break in league games.


----------



## timbuck

ToonArmy said:


> Tournaments? Vegas Cup for 05s mlk weekend


Or high school?  Is that allowed for dpl players or not?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Likely to allow High School and yes they can be a PT player on the DA any day they don’t have a game.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

24 game season. Plays same opponents on a weekend as DA.  Sometimes same day sometimes the next day.  DPL takes the same Arizona trip for our club as the DA.  DPL plays league games at Silverlakes Thanksgiving.  This is a much better schedule than last year.


----------



## timbuck

Simisoccerfan said:


> Likely to allow High School and yes they can be a PT player on the DA any day they don’t have a game.


What about playing for scdsl, Coast, presidio or even ecnl (If a club has both this year)?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Also looks like no Vegas for DPL but possible gap for National Cup.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

timbuck said:


> What about playing for scdsl, Coast, presidio or even ecnl (If a club has both this year)?


I think it would depend upon the rules for those leagues.


----------



## Kicker4Life

timbuck said:


> Quick glance at a few 05 and 04 teams and it looks like a lot of Sunday games.
> Does this mean that these players can guest with DA, SCDSL or Coast teams within their club on Saturdays?


No...DPL can not guest in SCDSL but Can with DA.


----------



## Desert Hound

Simisoccerfan said:


> Also looks like no Vegas for DPL but possible gap for National Cup.


Actually I believe some teams are going to play in Vegas. Players Showcase is what I have heard, and then at the end of the year Legends Showcase.


----------



## equipo

Kicker4Life said:


> No...DPL can not guest in SCDSL but Can with DA.


Do you know if that's an official rule?  Just curious why DPL wouldn't be able to guest in SCDSL since DPL is CalSouth registered like SCDSL rosters.  And as I understand it, for DPL to guest with DA they would have to be identified as PT which comes at the cost of foregoing HS.  Right?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Desert Hound said:


> Actually I believe some teams are going to play in Vegas. Players Showcase is what I have heard, and then at the end of the year Legends Showcase.


They have league games scheduled for that weekend.  Maybe they will move those league games to Vegas.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

equipo said:


> Do you know if that's an official rule?  Just curious why DPL wouldn't be able to guest in SCDSL since DPL is CalSouth registered like SCDSL rosters.  And as I understand it, for DPL to guest with DA they would have to be identified as PT which comes at the cost of foregoing HS.  Right?


SCDSL rules require a player to be registered on their team to play.  They don't allow players not registered on their team to play and Cal South only allows you to register to one team.  It works for DA and ECNL only because they are not controlled by Cal South.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Simisoccerfan said:


> SCDSL rules require a player to be registered on their team to play.  They don't allow players not registered on their team to play and Cal South only allows you to register to one team.  It works for DA and ECNL only because they are not controlled by Cal South.


You can Club pass players in SCDSL as long as the player doesn’t play more than one game in a day.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Kicker4Life said:


> You can Club pass players in SCDSL as long as the player doesn’t play more than one game in a day.


Players registered to a SCDSL club may be loaned to play on a SCDSL team from their club. Players registered to a SCDSL team may be loaned to another SCDSL team within the same club for a given match or day. ALL PLAYERS MUST BE REGISTERED, THROUGH CAL SOUTH, TO THE SCSDL IN ORDER FOR THE CLUB PASS RULE TO APPLY. PLAYERS REGISTERED TO OTHER CAL SOUTH LEAGUES MAY NOT PLAY ON A SCDSL TEAM UNDER THE CLUB PASS RULE.

From their rule book


----------



## zags77

Simisoccerfan said:


> Also looks like no Vegas for DPL but possible gap for National Cup.


Actually think SO CAL DPL teams play in Vegas vs. the Frontier DPL teams all at Kellogg  Zaher and Bettye Wilson.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

zags77 said:


> Actually think SO CAL DPL teams play in Vegas vs. the Frontier DPL teams all at Kellogg  Zaher and Bettye Wilson.


The schedule currently has the SoCal DPL teams playing against each other that weekend.  Most fields TBD but the ones listed are all local not in Vegas.


----------



## SouthBayFutbol

Kicker4Life said:


> You can Club pass players in SCDSL as long as the player doesn’t play more than one game in a day.


Does anyone know when a “PT” player can start playing with the DA? I believe I read that US Soccer needs to announce when the roster can be expanded to allow PT players to play. Last year it was in October (under the DP designation), not sure about this year. Asking for a friend


----------



## cerebro de fútbol

SouthBayFutbol said:


> Does anyone know when a “PT” player can start playing with the DA? I believe I read that US Soccer needs to announce when the roster can be expanded to allow PT players to play. Last year it was in October (under the DP designation), not sure about this year. Asking for a friend


According to the DA document "What is a PT Player - Final 8.15.18.pdf" - Attached. "Clubs may add PT Players to their teams after a predetermined date (to be announced by the Development Academy for 2018-19)."
I have not been able to locate the "predetermined date."


----------



## jpeter

SouthBayFutbol said:


> Does anyone know when a “PT” player can start playing with the DA? I believe I read that US Soccer needs to announce when the roster can be expanded to allow PT players to play. Last year it was in October (under the DP designation), not sure about this year. Asking for a friend


Since they can play a Max of 12 games and I know they want to see the regular FTs get playing time first I would guess towards the end of 1st half of the season but I won't be surprised if it's in FEB or MAR either for those High school wavier players who go PT.


----------



## gkrent

Simisoccerfan said:


> The schedule currently has the SoCal DPL teams playing against each other that weekend.  Most fields TBD but the ones listed are all local not in Vegas.


There is a schedule posted?


----------



## LASTMAN14

gkrent said:


> There is a schedule posted?


http://primetimesportz.bonzidev.com/schedules


----------



## gkrent

LASTMAN14 said:


> http://primetimesportz.bonzidev.com/schedules


OMG all my younger DD's games are on SUNDAYS WTH


----------



## cerebro de fútbol

LASTMAN14 said:


> http://primetimesportz.bonzidev.com/schedules


Anyone know whether the DPL will list rosters like the ECNL does with TGS?


----------



## LASTMAN14

gkrent said:


> OMG all my younger DD's games are on SUNDAYS WTH


I know! Hopes of me finding time to play soccer just went to one in four.


----------



## sdb

Also multiple games over the Thanksgiving break. I thought Thanksgiving was opt-in only if you wanted to spend more time in San Diego.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

DA gets the whole week of Thanksgiving off


----------



## cerebro de fútbol

Simisoccerfan said:


> DA gets the whole week of Thanksgiving off


According to the DA rules Silverlakes is an approved tournament for DA. My bet is that all DA teams play Silverlakes.


----------



## Kicker4Life

cerebro de fútbol said:


> According to the DA rules Silverlakes is an approved tournament for DA. My bet is that all DA teams play Silverlakes.


I’ll take that bet!


----------



## cerebro de fútbol

Kicker4Life said:


> I’ll take that bet!


I also hear that Tony Clifton will be performing at Silverlakes that weekend. I expect a big crowd for the concert and lots of college coaches.


----------



## LASTMAN14

cerebro de fútbol said:


> I also hear that Tony Clifton will be performing at Silverlakes that weekend. I expect a big crowd for the concert and lots of college coaches.


The Resurrection Tour with Tony Clifton! Sweet!


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Well I have our clubs schedule for practice and games and we have that week off for now.  DA has the Florida Winter Showcase shortly after.  I guess some teams could choose to entire a DA bracket.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Simisoccerfan said:


> Well I have our clubs schedule for practice and games and we have that week off for now.  DA has the Florida Winter Showcase shortly after.  I guess some teams could choose to entire a DA bracket.


I wonder what Surf will do?  Surf Thanksgiving Cup or SilverLakes?


----------



## jpeter

So this add pops up for DPL slippers complete with the logo:

Revive Light Therapy DPL Slipper - Arthritis and Foot Pain Light Therapy (Large).  Only $110 on amz.

Not the real da slippers but heck if you wear these part time before midnight you never know you might turn into Cinderella.


----------



## JoeZ

Kicker4Life said:


> You’re adding afterthoughts that aren’t a part of the discussion in order further your Hateraide for DPL. .Dontou have some sort of daily “shit on DPL quota” you must meet?
> 
> I said nothing about the tournaments, we are talking about League Play. I just weighed in that during League Play, I find it to be an advantage of ECNL, DA and DPL that they play teams from outside the “Bubble”.
> 
> But you have to pull it into DPL specifics and twist it into a negative. To fit your anti-DPL commentary.  I could see you holding on to the gate had your kid been wronged by their system, but you’ve admitted that your kids have aged out. So why?  You used to bring value and comic relief to the forum. Now a Days its just DPL sucks this, DPL sucks that....  I kinda miss the old Fact.





Desert Hound said:


> I get a kick out of the DPL haters.
> 
> I will try to summarize.
> 
> - It will never happen. No club is going to offer something called DPL. etc etc.
> - What? it is only 9 games? What kind of league is that. Leagues need to play more than 9 games.
> - It is only 9 games and the competition sucks. Why bother?
> - This year...rumor of fall and spring. What? now these players can't play in other leagues? That sucks. Now they are in a closed circuit.
> - Now announced fall and spring 24 games including some nice showcases? Well that is not good. Playing the same teams all year (like DA and ECNL). So they can't play in other So Cal leagues? That sucks. DPL is terrible.
> - Only a couple of showcases? (conveniently forgetting that these teams can sign up and play in other events outside what is currently being considered).
> - Oh and as always...the DPL teams suck for the most part.
> 
> I may have missed a few in there. But that kind of summarizes the progression of the criticism of DPL...usually by the same few people as well.


It is the usual few haters and the perimenopausal FACT hating on DPL.  These people hate for personal reasons. 

Some of us weren’t given a choice this year with this DPL. When you look at the SW ECNL teams  and then the DPL teams, candidly there is some very good competition in both, probably more strong teams within the DPL. We shall see....

Significant upgrade in the DPL program this year as well. Same fields setup as DA with Trainers and video services at every game. 

DA did hurt the DPL and ECNL players who planned to guest, like my daughter did last season. Now unless becoming a rostered PT player and give up HS in the fall season not possible to play however in the spring we shall see what is possible.


----------



## shales1002

JoeZ said:


> It is the usual few haters and the perimenopausal FACT hating on DPL.  These people hate for personal reasons.
> 
> Some of us weren’t given a choice this year with this DPL. When you look at the SW ECNL teams  and then the DPL teams, candidly there is some very good competition in both, probably more strong teams within the DPL. We shall see....
> 
> Significant upgrade in the DPL program this year as well. Same fields setup as DA with Trainers and video services at every game.
> 
> DA did hurt the DPL and ECNL players who planned to guest, like my daughter did last season. Now unless becoming a rostered PT player and give up HS in the fall season not possible to play however in the spring we shall see what is possible.



Seriously, there is no comparing ECNL to DPL. Let it go and enjoy your league. I thought that argument had already been settled. DPL is just a fancy term for B team.


----------



## SD_Soccer

shales1002 said:


> Seriously, there is no comparing ECNL to DPL. Let it go and enjoy your league. I thought that argument had already been settled. DPL is just a fancy term for B team.


Overall, ECNL is better.  No question.  On an individual team level, there are DPL teams better than some ECNL teams.  Think of most Surf B teams (DPL) compared to most Sharks A teams (ECNL).


----------



## Desert Hound

SD_Soccer said:


> Overall, ECNL is better.  No question.  On an individual team level, there are DPL teams better than some ECNL teams.  Think of most Surf B teams (DPL) compared to most Sharks A teams (ECNL).


My memory may be faulty but didn't surf teams handle the sharks last year? And last year those surf teams in ECNL were the B team. And up until 2 months ago those surf teams were ECNL until the sudden change to DPL.


----------



## RichMan

So, I see the DA website updates scores, stats, cards, etc but the DPL site only shows. scores & cards.  Anyone know if that's as good as is gets, or if they'll eventually follow suit?


----------



## Desert Hound

RichMan said:


> So, I see the DA website updates scores, stats, cards, etc but the DPL site only shows. scores & cards.  Anyone know if that's as good as is gets, or if they'll eventually follow suit?


I am going with DPL posting scores will be as good as it gets.


----------



## RichMan

Desert Hound said:


> I am going with DPL posting scores will be as good as it gets.


I'm gonna bet you're probably right.


----------



## Fact

Desert Hound said:


> My memory may be faulty but didn't surf teams handle the sharks last year? And last year those surf teams in ECNL were the B team. And up until 2 months ago those surf teams were ECNL until the sudden change to DPL.


Which proves my point that adding the initials DPL does nothing other than costing more.  They are the same team they were last year regardless of the patch.


----------



## Fact

Serious question- Now that DPL will include many of the same features as DA games, trainers, video etc. how are clubs passing that cost on?  As we know DA is costing clubs a lot of money and some clubs did not want the single age band due to cost, so now with DPL costing more who is footing the bill?


----------



## Kicker4Life

He’s like Beetlejuice.....


----------



## futboldad1

Desert Hound said:


> My memory may be faulty but didn't surf teams handle the sharks last year? And last year those surf teams in ECNL were the B team. And up until 2 months ago those surf teams were ECNL until the sudden change to DPL.


That's what he's saying. SD Surf's DPL teams are a rare exception in that they're better than many other clubs ECNL and DA teams. But families are obviously not happy about the lack of exposure compared to those leagues.


----------



## JoeZ

Fact said:


> Which proves my point that adding the initials DPL does nothing other than costing more.  They are the same team they were last year regardless of the patch.


Not sure what the cost factor is here. Club fees are the same for ECNL vs DPL. Only difference is more travel costs and team fees for ECNL.  Also doesn’t matter if they came from Scdsl, csl, DA, ECNL or some other league - Still not clear why people, especially those out of the game, want to ridicule whether a kid wears a DA,DPL or ECNL patch.  
Why not be happy for all of them and wish every one of them all the best.


----------



## JoeZ

shales1002 said:


> Seriously, there is no comparing ECNL to DPL. Let it go and enjoy your league. I thought that argument had already been settled. DPL is just a fancy term for B team.


Hahaha. Hey maybe next year your daughters club will be DPL


shales1002 said:


> Seriously, there is no comparing ECNL to DPL. Let it go and enjoy your league. I thought that argument had already been settled. DPL is just a fancy term for B team.


According to some others same applies to ECNL.  They are both good though candidly I do prefer the national exposure with ECNL.  Just have to do ID camps when missing East Coast showcases.


----------



## JoeZ

.


----------



## Fact

JoeZ said:


> Not sure what the cost factor is here. Club fees are the same for ECNL vs DPL. Only difference is more travel costs and team fees for ECNL.  Also doesn’t matter if they came from Scdsl, csl, DA, ECNL or some other league - Still not clear why people, especially those out of the game, want to ridicule whether a kid wears a DA,DPL or ECNL patch.
> Why not be happy for all of them and wish every one of them all the best.


You are warped. I never said anything negative about kids.
Prove that club fees are the same for ECNL and DPL.  

Just another one of your feeble attempts to make yourself
feel better about your kid playing DPL.  If she has a good coach, gets playing time and enjoying the game and her team stop your nonsense.


----------



## shales1002

SD_Soccer said:


> Overall, ECNL is better.  No question.  On an individual team level, there are DPL teams better than some ECNL teams.  Think of most Surf B teams (DPL) compared to most Sharks A teams (ECNL).


Point taken. Surf would be the exception to the rule. If I were a Surf parent I would be pissed with the switcharoo they pulled. There are some individual teams without any designation that beat up on all the patched teams. But @JoeZ  came with the “probably *more* strong teams within the DPL. ”  Um  NO!

Regardless of patch find what’s right for your DD.


----------



## shales1002

Desert Hound said:


> My memory may be faulty but didn't surf teams handle the sharks last year? And last year those surf teams in ECNL were the B team. And up until 2 months ago those surf teams were ECNL until the sudden change to DPL.


Didn’t everyone handle Sharks last year??? They were new to the league. They get a pass.


----------



## Dummy

JoeZ said:


> Not sure what the cost factor is here. Club fees are the same for ECNL vs DPL. Only difference is more travel costs and team fees for ECNL.  Also doesn’t matter if they came from Scdsl, csl, DA, ECNL or some other league - Still not clear why people, especially those out of the game, want to ridicule whether a kid wears a DA,DPL or ECNL patch.
> Why not be happy for all of them and wish every one of them all the best.


None of the responses to your post ridiculed the kids for where they play.  My sense is that they are suggesting that (as has been said by others), DPL appears to be an acronym for Dumb Parents League because DPL parents that post seem to be fooled by the marketing telling them that DPL is on the level of ECNL.

Believe what you want.  Good luck to your player this season.  But don’t hide behind the kids after you wake a sleeping dog and get bit.


----------



## shales1002

JoeZ said:


> Hahaha. Hey maybe next year your daughters club will be DPL
> 
> According to some others same applies to ECNL.  They are both good though candidly I do prefer the national exposure with ECNL.  Just have to do ID camps when missing East Coast showcases.



My DD would NEVER play DPL, and I’m pretty sure her club would never do it. I see through that kind of B.S. marketing. At this point it is about the exposure isn’t it? Don’t we want our DDs being seen in the best viable option in addition to the ID Camps? That’s why we do this.

I see why some people are doing it this year, because they were cheated out of what they initially paid for ,and were left with no options.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Dummy said:


> None of the responses to your post ridiculed the kids for where they play.


How do you ridicule a league as relentlessly as some of you do without implicating the kids who choose to play in it?


----------



## Woobie06

Kicker4Life said:


> How do you ridicule a league as relentlessly as some of you do without implicating the kids who choose to play in it?


I agree.  The DPL was formed by the DA Clubs for a variety of reasons which can be debated until the end of time.  DPL teams are traditionally DA Club Second teams (except at the ‘06 Age group as there is no DA) and kids play DPL for a variety of reasons...some don’t want to practice 4 days a week, some see it as a stepping stone to DA, some want to play other sports, some want to play high school soccer, or have other interests outside of soccer...OMG can you imagine a kid with interests outside of soccer????

It’s all good...I don’t understand the hate for an option that works for a bunch of kids.  If the kids and parents are happy playing in a league/circuit that works for them why do people give a rip and waste time bashing it?  Seems like a waste of time to me.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

shales1002 said:


> My DD would NEVER play DPL, and I’m pretty sure her club would never do it. I see through that kind of B.S. marketing. At this point it is about the exposure isn’t it? Don’t we want our DDs being seen in the best viable option in addition to the ID Camps? That’s why we do this.
> 
> I see why some people are doing it this year, because they were cheated out of what they initially paid for ,and were left with no options.


Be careful about making these definitive types of statements.  A year ago I would have carried the banner for you leading the charge that my kid would never play DPL, circumstances change.  It is a league, nothing else.  I don't think most parents buy into the hype that it is anything more than that.  Not every kid is going to get a chance or have the desire to play DA for a variety of reasons (kid is still mad at the local DA club, a club that offered your kid DA is too far to make it work or simply because there is a phenomenal player ahead of your kid at the last remaining DA club in your area).  Maybe school is a higher priority than DA.  Maybe they have other interests that DA would prevent the kid from participating in. There are many reasons, including not being talented enough, that a kid might not play DA. So if a kid plays DPL and they like and respect the coach.  They like their teammates.  They play at a high level (relative), who cares.    

My kid is on a DPL team.  I am proud of her, and her team and teammates.  I am proud of how hard she and they  work.      

Good luck to everyone this upcoming season.  No matter what league your kid plays in.


----------



## broshark

Dummy said:


> None of the responses to your post ridiculed the kids for where they play.  My sense is that they are suggesting that (as has been said by others), DPL appears to be an acronym for Dumb Parents League because DPL parents that post seem to be fooled by the marketing telling them that DPL is on the level of ECNL.
> 
> Believe what you want.  Good luck to your player this season.  But don’t hide behind the kids after you wake a sleeping dog and get bit.


There are some good DPL teams, and some bad ECNL teams.  

Your dramatic prose is fun though.


----------



## soccer dude

My kids plays DPL at Legends not because she isn't good enough but because she wants to play high school and doesn't believe 4 days a week is good for anyone, especially when they have 6th period soccer several times a week in high school as well.  The sub rules in academy don't work for me either.  My kid gets more play time in DPL because she can come in and out more regularly and take water breaks in our 100 degree heat.  There are several other players on our DPL team that were asked to play academy and said "no" because of HS.  I do agree that the ECNL teams are a tad bit better than our average opponents but I would say our top 4 DPL teams at the 02G level can compete with any of the average ECNL teams.


----------



## shales1002

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Be careful about making these definitive types of statements.  A year ago I would have carried the banner for you leading the charge that my kid would never play DPL, circumstances change.  It is a league, nothing else.  I don't think most parents buy into the hype that it is anything more than that.  Not every kid is going to get a chance or have the desire to play DA for a variety of reasons (kid is still mad at the local DA club, a club that offered your kid DA is too far to make it work or simply because there is a phenomenal player ahead of your kid at the last remaining DA club in your area).  Maybe school is a higher priority than DA.  Maybe they have other interests that DA would prevent the kid from participating in. There are many reasons, including not being talented enough, that a kid might not play DA. So if a kid plays DPL and they like and respect the coach.  They like their teammates.  They play at a high level (relative), who cares.
> 
> My kid is on a DPL team.  I am proud of her, and her team and teammates.  I am proud of how hard she and they  work.
> 
> Good luck to everyone this upcoming season.  No matter what league your kid plays in.


Thanks for your perspective. Let me clarify, I believe everyone should do what’s best for the DD regardless of patch. It’s about the team. Some parents don’t have a choice this season I get that. With that said, aren’t the rules for DPL mirroring GDA?


----------



## shales1002

Woobie06 said:


> I agree.  The DPL was formed by the DA Clubs for a variety of reasons which can be debated until the end of time.  DPL teams are traditionally DA Club Second teams (except at the ‘06 Age group as there is no DA) and kids play DPL for a variety of reasons...some don’t want to practice 4 days a week, some see it as a stepping stone to DA, some want to play other sports, some want to play high school soccer, or have other interests outside of soccer...OMG can you imagine a kid with interests outside of soccer????
> 
> It’s all good...I don’t understand the hate for an option that works for a bunch of kids.  If the kids and parents are happy playing in a league/circuit that works for them why do people give a rip and waste time bashing it?  Seems like a waste of time to me.


The issue is trying to equate DPL with the other leagues GDA/ECNL. The reasons you have listed are truly valid. But for the majority of us, stop trying to make it an equal partner. It’s not. The showcases alone for GDA And ECNL make it different. It’s as you stated a possible stepping stone , and for those who have outside interests.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

shales1002 said:


> Thanks for your perspective. Let me clarify, I believe everyone should do what’s best for the DD regardless of patch. It’s about the team. Some parents don’t have a choice this season I get that. With that said, aren’t the rules for DPL mirroring GDA?


I believe the rules will mirror DA (a new wrinkle added this year), which is not a selling point.  The change from a 10 game season (2017-2018) to a much longer DA style season this year (2018-2019) is an enhancement. You win some, you lose some. We will make the most of it.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

shales1002 said:


> The issue is trying to equate DPL with the other leagues GDA/ECNL. The reasons you have listed are truly valid. But for the majority of us, stop trying to make it an equal partner. It’s not. The showcases alone for GDA And ECNL make it different. It’s as you stated a possible stepping stone , and for those who have outside interests.


ECNL was the king.  GDA came in and knocked them off.  Every other league is trying to stay relevant (DPL included).  Who knows what the league rankings will be when the dust settles.  The good news is also the bad news in SoCal, lots of options for your kid.  Diluted talent and uneven competition, in all leagues.  By the time they get it all sorted out, my kid will have aged out (that would be our luck).  Make the most of whatever opportunity your kid has.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

shales1002 said:


> The issue is trying to equate DPL with the other leagues GDA/ECNL. The reasons you have listed are truly valid. But for the majority of us, stop trying to make it an equal partner. It’s not. The showcases alone for GDA And ECNL make it different. It’s as you stated a possible stepping stone , and for those who have outside interests.


I have been known (or accused) of being a DPL champion in the past and I agree 100% with this post.  There is no way DPL is equivalent with ECNL.  I do believe by the end of this season DPL will be established as equivalent to Premier and Flight 1 Discovery league.   I think the move from 9 league games last year to 24 games this year is a big plus since these teams will end up playing a lot less tournaments (2/3 games per day is bad for kids at these ages).   DPL goes on break from Thanksgiving till the start of March so it looks like this can accomodate HS.   But there is a huge difference in the amount of college exposure that DA/ECNL players get versus DPL players.  I guess that only matters if you kid wants to play college soccer.


----------



## MR.D

Don't know if this question has been asked.  But can a DPL player guest with a regular team?  Say this player is an 04 player but still in middle school, the rest of her teammates are in high school playing for their schools.  Said player is off not playing soccer for those 3-4 months.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MR.D said:


> Don't know if this question has been asked.  But can a DPL player guest with a regular team?  Say this player is an 04 player but still in middle school, the rest of her teammates are in high school playing for their schools.  Said player is off not playing soccer for those 3-4 months.


No. DPL players can not play in Any other league but DA and DPL.


----------



## MR.D

Kicker4Life said:


> No. DPL players can not play in Any other league but DA and DPL.


So what are those DA/DPL players doing for that break?  Are the DA players on the same break?  And, why would they be on break if they can't play high school?


----------



## CaliKlines

MR.D said:


> So what are those DA/DPL players doing for that break?  Are the DA players on the same break?  And, why would they be on break if they can't play high school?


Futsal. Great inexpensive way to enjoy the break and keep your player's skills from eroding.


----------



## Porkchop

Some coaches for DPL will hold practices for the non- HS players


----------



## Kicker4Life

MR.D said:


> So what are those DA/DPL players doing for that break?  Are the DA players on the same break?  And, why would they be on break if they can't play high school?


Excellent questions!  Would like to know the answers why DPL can’t play High school.


----------



## Josep

MR.D said:


> So what are those DA/DPL players doing for that break?  Are the DA players on the same break?  And, why would they be on break if they can't play high school?



The DA doesn’t break.  League games, Thanksgiving events (Surf and Silverlakes) and the Florida showcase.


----------



## MarkM

Josep said:


> The DA doesn’t break.  League games, Thanksgiving events (Surf and Silverlakes) and the Florida showcase.


Thanksgiving is optional.  There is a pretty big break from November to January, with the only event being the showcase.


----------



## Porkchop

Kicker4Life said:


> Excellent questions!  Would like to know the answers why DPL can’t play High school.


DPL players can play HS Soccer , but season ends at the end of NOV. ,   HS starts  early NOV. (just changed for 2018)and restarts in March


----------



## Simisoccerfan

DPL players can play HS but for those that are PT players getting some time with the DA no HS is allowed.  This will likely be just a few girls.  I don't see anything preventing a DPL player from playing HS and then becoming a PT player after HS season.


----------



## JoeZ

Fact said:


> You are warped. I never said anything negative about kids.
> Prove that club fees are the same for ECNL and DPL.
> 
> Just another one of your feeble attempts to make yourself
> feel better about your kid playing DPL.  If she has a good coach, gets playing time and enjoying the game and her team stop your nonsense.


It does not take much to stir your insecurity and watch you unleash your anger. 

Still can’t figure out why you and the couple others who no longer have players in the local schene have so much resentment, anger and need to promote negativity about something you have absolutely nothing to do with. If you do not have anything of value to share think about not writing anything.

Maybe go try some meditation or yoga to help yourself. It’s not healthy to be so angry and negative.


----------



## Justafan

JoeZ said:


> When you look at the SW ECNL teams  and then the DPL teams, candidly there is some very good competition in both, probably more strong teams within the DPL. We shall see....


Stop trying to pretend you’re the adult here who’s taking the high road.  You sir, are the one who started it, so own it.  Remember your comment above?

And since you are making it a fight between DPL and ECNL without mentioning Flight 1, Discovery or Premiere, are you assuming DPL is better than these other leagues?


----------



## Desert Hound

Actually DPL get decent exposure. Silverlakes, Players and Legends are good showcases right?

I am not arguing DPL is better vs ECNL. Just saying that this year DPL looks lots better vs their first year.

And no they don't mirrir DA rules. Seems much more similar to ECNL rules

Went out and watched a DPL game last weekend. The setup looked basically identical to ECNL game day set up. The only difference was that the home team was filming the game. Apparently all games will be uploaded to Hudl.

FYI: I like ECNL. I like their platform.


----------



## shales1002

Desert Hound said:


> Actually DPL get decent exposure. Silverlakes, Players and Legends are good showcases right?
> 
> I am not arguing DPL is better vs ECNL. Just saying that this year DPL looks lots better vs their first year.
> 
> And no they don't mirrir DA rules. Seems much more similar to ECNL rules
> 
> Went out and watched a DPL game last weekend. The setup looked basically identical to ECNL game day set up. The only difference was that the home team was filming the game. Apparently all games will be uploaded to Hudl.
> 
> FYI: I like ECNL. I like their platform.


But can’t anyone apply to Silverlakes, Players, etc.?  Do they catch a break for being DPL?

Our ECNL games have been recorded for awhile.  I think that’s a positive byproduct of the in fighting between the leagues.


----------



## JoeZ

shales1002 said:


> Point taken. Surf would be the exception to the rule. If I were a Surf parent I would be pissed with the switcharoo they pulled. There are some individual teams without any designation that beat up on all the patched teams. But @JoeZ  came with the “probably *more* strong teams within the DPL. ”  Um  NO!
> 
> Regardless of patch find what’s right for your DD.





Dummy said:


> None of the responses to your post ridiculed the kids for where they play.  My sense is that they are suggesting that (as has been said by others), DPL appears to be an acronym for Dumb Parents League because DPL parents that post seem to be fooled by the marketing telling them that DPL is on the level of ECNL.
> 
> Believe what you want.  Good luck to your player this season.  But don’t hide behind the kids after you wake a sleeping dog and get bit.


Did you stay up all night thinking of a come-back Dummy?  Your commentary makes absolutely no sense. Still amused with anyone who promotes such negativism towards any league. - go back to sleep and dream up another cause.


----------



## JoeZ

Justafan said:


> Stop trying to pretend you’re the adult here who’s taking the high road.  You sir, are the one who started it, so own it.  Remember your comment above?
> 
> And since you are making it a fight between DPL and ECNL without mentioning Flight 1, Discovery or Premiere, are you assuming DPL is better than these other leagues?


Calm down Sarge, try and let the angst go so you do not become polarized with hatred and anger like Fact . Take a deep breath through your nose and exhale through your mouth like you were taught.


----------



## Desert Hound

shales1002 said:


> But can’t anyone apply to Silverlakes, Players, etc.?  Do they catch a break for being DPL?
> 
> Our ECNL games have been recorded for awhile.  I think that’s a positive byproduct of the in fighting between the leagues.


Certainly anyone can apply. 

As it relates to recoding games it has not been  league standard. Our team Livestreamed everything last year. But that was parents doing it.


----------



## Fact

JoeZ said:


> Not sure what the cost factor is here. Club fees are the same for ECNL vs DPL. Only difference is more travel costs and team fees for ECNL.


Care to explain your dumb response?


----------



## JoeZ

JoeZ said:


> Calm down Sarge, try and let the angst go so you do not become polarized with hatred and anger like Fact . Take a deep breath through your nose and exhale through your mouth like you were taught. I’m not interested in any fight between DPL and ECNL. let me put it another way that maybe gets the point across.  When looking at ONLY the SoCal teams in DPL and ECNL, the top 1/2 in DPL are strong teams and the top 1/2 in ECNL are strong teams. In SoCal both are strong.  On a National basis ECNL is the by far top league.


----------



## Justafan

JoeZ said:


> Calm down Sarge, try and let the angst go so you do not become polarized with hatred and anger like Fact . Take a deep breath through your nose and exhale through your mouth like you were taught.


The only one pushing an agenda is you.  Is that not your quote, or is it fake news?  You didn’t own it and you didn’t answer my question.  Everybody else is just reacting to you.

You couldn’t help yourself and had to throw in that dig.  Who has the agenda?


----------



## JoeZ

Justafan said:


> The only one pushing an agenda is you.  Is that not your quote, or is it fake news?  You didn’t own it and you didn’t answer my question.  Everybody else is just reacting to you.
> 
> You couldn’t help yourself and had to throw in that dig.  Who has the agenda?


----------



## Soccer

shales1002 said:


> Do they catch a break for being DPL?


No. And some if not most are playing league games at Silverlakes T Day.  Still have to apply/ pay for Silverlakes T Day.

Surf playing in college Cup.


----------



## JoeZ

Justafan said:


> The only one pushing an agenda is you.  Is that not your quote, or is it fake news?  You didn’t own it and you didn’t answer my question.  Everybody else is just reacting to you.
> 
> You couldn’t help yourself and had to throw in that dig.  Who has the agenda?


----------



## JoeZ

Try to break free of FACT and escape that rabbit hole filled with negativism. 
No one wants to read any more nonsensical negativism about the DPL, ECNL, ..et al.. it just doesn’t matter and is not productive. Trying to defend FACT’s negativism is even less productive. 
If your kid is still playing enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## 2kDad

Is a Keeper allowed to play in a full game with a DA team (DP or PT player not FT) and on the same day play in her own teams DPL game?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

2kDad said:


> Is a Keeper allowed to play in a full game with a DA team (DP or PT player not FT) and on the same day play in her own teams DPL game?


It is my understanding that DA does not allow 2 games on the same day.  I have not found the DPL rules anywhere.  As you probably know DA & DPL have 2 different sanctioning bodies.  I would imagine that it is a gray area that is up to the club.  With all of that said, my daughter recently played for her club's DA team and the coach brought in a different goalie to play in her team's DPL game.


----------



## Soccerfan2

2kDad said:


> Is a Keeper allowed to play in a full game with a DA team (DP or PT player not FT) and on the same day play in her own teams DPL game?


If they are not FT, yes.


----------



## Desert Hound

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> It is my understanding that DA does not allow 2 games on the same day.  I have not found the DPL rules anywhere.  As you probably know DA & DPL have 2 different sanctioning bodies.  I would imagine that it is a gray area that is up to the club.  With all of that said, my daughter recently played for her club's DA team and the coach brought in a different goalie to play in her team's DPL game.


DPL for league games only allows 1 game per day. Double fixture weekends are OK as long as there is at least 18 hours between kick off times.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink

Anyone know why Pats cancelled all their DPL games?


----------



## timbuck

What you talking about Willis?
I see some Oct 28th cancellations.  But the rest of their games still appear on the schedule.  Some with "TBD" for location.
There are quite a few TBD games across the clubs in Spring.


----------



## Arnie3

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> It is my understanding that DA does not allow 2 games on the same day.  I have not found the DPL rules anywhere.  As you probably know DA & DPL have 2 different sanctioning bodies.  I would imagine that it is a gray area that is up to the club.  With all of that said, my daughter recently played for her club's DA team and the coach brought in a different goalie to play in her team's DPL game.


If a PT keeper plays in a DA game, they would not be eligible to play in any other game on the same day.  For example, for PT players, they could play in a DA game on Saturday and then a DPL game on Sunday.  For DA, they would not want that same keeper/player to then play in a DA game on Monday (3 consecutive games/days).


----------



## Woobie06

DPL Rules allow for a loaned keeper to play in 2 games per day.  There is a GK Amendment for this.  Meaning if the GK is borrowed they can play for their  DPL team and an older DPL team, or their CSL/SCDSL/Other and play a DPL game as a loaned player - 2 Games in a day.  I would think it applies to a scenario where a DPL keeper is brought up to play a DA game (same age or older) and has a DPL game same day.  That is what the rules read and how I interpret them.  DPL is not DA as so many have mentioned, and not run by DA, so from a DA perspective the DP has played in one game.  It seems like quite a gray area, and I would confirm with club administration.  Is somebody really going to complain or attempt to flag a club from borrowing a keeper for a game due to a injury, etc.?  Probably...but it would be a better game with a "real" keeper versus a field player subbing in.


----------



## IntheknowSoccer

timbuck said:


> I guess I still don’t understand what DPL “provides” that Flight 1 or Premier/Gold do not?


 Nothing! And mediocre skill-level teams at best (not all but the majority!) Total waste of money for families and the players don't get anything different from training.  RSC charges more for DPL season but some teams only practice 2x a week and no scrimmages or extra training days when teams have weeks off. DPL is crap and a money grab the the DA clubs bought into.


----------



## Desert Hound

IntheknowSoccer said:


> Nothing! And mediocre skill-level teams at best (not all but the majority!) Total waste of money for families and the players don't get anything different from training.  RSC charges more for DPL season but some teams only practice 2x a week and no scrimmages or extra training days when teams have weeks off. DPL is crap and a money grab the the DA clubs bought into.


I think it really depends on the club. At RSL or as they call themselves Utah Royals they train 3 days a week. The fees are less vs what they charged last yr when in ECNL. Roughly $800 less.

The top DPL look pretty good. The bottom teams are weak.

At least in my DDs age group the same holds true for the ECNL teams (top teams are fine and the bottom ones look weak). That division is not as strong as last year.

Dilution is taking a toll.


----------



## IntheknowSoccer

Desert Hound said:


> I think it really depends on the club. At RSL or as they call themselves Utah Royals they train 3 days a week. The fees are less vs what they charged last yr when in ECNL. Roughly $800 less.
> 
> The top DPL look pretty good. The bottom teams are weak.
> 
> At least in my DDs age group the same holds true for the ECNL teams (top teams are fine and the bottom ones look weak). That division is not as strong as last year.
> 
> Dilution is taking a toll.


You hit the nail on the head, dilution is def taking its tool. Its too bad - the players lose in the end. 
RSC charged $2300 this season. Eagles Camarillo charged the same and if you aren't able to pay in full Eagles charges $2600.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

IntheknowSoccer said:


> You hit the nail on the head, dilution is def taking its tool. Its too bad - the players lose in the end.
> RSC charged $2300 this season. Eagles Camarillo charged the same and if you aren't able to pay in full Eagles charges $2600.


So which DPL club and age group does your daughter play for again?


----------



## Kicker4Life

IntheknowSoccer said:


> You hit the nail on the head, dilution is def taking its tool. Its too bad - the players lose in the end.
> RSC charged $2300 this season. Eagles Camarillo charged the same and if you aren't able to pay in full Eagles charges $2600.


How is this different from their other teams at the same age group?


----------



## timbuck

Desert Hound said:


> I think it really depends on the club. At RSL or as they call themselves Utah Royals they train 3 days a week. The fees are less vs what they charged last yr when in ECNL. Roughly $800 less.
> 
> The top DPL look pretty good. The bottom teams are weak.
> 
> At least in my DDs age group the same holds true for the ECNL teams (top teams are fine and the bottom ones look weak). That division is not as strong as last year.
> 
> Dilution is taking a toll.


What about the travel costs?  I know a team from So Cal that is flying into AZ this weekend for games.  Kids are taking Friday off of school and not getting home until about 10pm on Sunday night.  How many teams are they flying/driving past that would give them a similar level of competition?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

DPL is a bit different this year now that they have 24 league games.   In the past they were only a fall league and teams traveled the tournament circuit in the Spring.   Now they have league games at that time.   There is only one trip to AZ for each team to play 2 league games.  I venture to say that the overall cost and travel is likely less for DPL this year with this new structure and playing alot less tournaments.


----------



## Just A Dad

Simisoccerfan said:


> DPL is a bit different this year now that they have 24 league games.   In the past they were only a fall league and teams traveled the tournament circuit in the Spring.   Now they have league games at that time.   There is only one trip to AZ for each team to play 2 league games.  I venture to say that the overall cost and travel is likely less for DPL this year with this new structure and playing alot less tournaments.


thats a lot of travel for the Arizona teams. Del sol DPL also plays in state league (10 games) thats a total of 34 league games.


----------



## Desert Hound

timbuck said:


> What about the travel costs?  I know a team from So Cal that is flying into AZ this weekend for games.  Kids are taking Friday off of school and not getting home until about 10pm on Sunday night.  How many teams are they flying/driving past that would give them a similar level of competition?


In terms of a travel team, one trip a year to AZ is not expensive. The rest of the So Cal teams are basically playing games in and around LA and SD. 

From a cost standpoint the AZ terms certainly pay more as they have multiple trips out to So Cal. 


Simisoccerfan said:


> DPL is a bit different this year now that they have 24 league games.   In the past they were only a fall league and teams traveled the tournament circuit in the Spring.   Now they have league games at that time.   There is only one trip to AZ for each team to play 2 league games.  I venture to say that the overall cost and travel is likely less for DPL this year with this new structure and playing alot less tournaments.


DPL certainly has improved from what they offered last year. As you said, last year they had just a fall league. This year it is a full Fall and Spring setup. 


Just A Dad said:


> thats a lot of travel for the Arizona teams. Del sol DPL also plays in state league (10 games) thats a total of 34 league games.


I am somewhat surprised del Sol also plays in the AZ state leagues to be honest. RSL decided to forgo state leagues for their DPL teams and focus on that league plus showcases for those teams. 

As an aside I am curious if US Soccer will create an 04 pilot DA like they did for the 03s this year. If they do, there will AGAIN be a lot of turnover here in AZ as teams and parents scramble around. Some kids who don't make a combined 04/03 team will look to ECNL. Some kids from other clubs will of course want to jump in. ETC.


----------



## soccer dude

Does anybody know the rules on "C" team players guesting on their clubs DPL ("B") team, same age?  Also assume this is the only game they play on a certain day.  I can't find those rules anywhere and there's been some debate on if this is allowed or not.  I know players can guest on academy games as my 04 daughter has several times (up to 6) so I would assume DPL would allow this.


----------



## gkrent

soccer dude said:


> Does anybody know the rules on "C" team players guesting on their clubs DPL ("B") team, same age?  Also assume this is the only game they play on a certain day.  I can't find those rules anywhere and there's been some debate on if this is allowed or not.  I know players can guest on academy games as my 04 daughter has several times (up to 6) so I would assume DPL would allow this.


They can, they just can't play more than one game a day, I believe.  Our team did this a couple of times due to injuries.


----------



## Desert Hound

soccer dude said:


> Does anybody know the rules on "C" team players guesting on their clubs DPL ("B") team, same age?  Also assume this is the only game they play on a certain day.  I can't find those rules anywhere and there's been some debate on if this is allowed or not.  I know players can guest on academy games as my 04 daughter has several times (up to 6) so I would assume DPL would allow this.


I found the rules before. Let me dig around and I will post


----------



## BananaKick

Desert Hound said:


> I found the rules before. Let me dig around and I will post


Did you happen to find the rules?


----------



## Soccer

BananaKick said:


> Did you happen to find the rules?


Per DPL rules it is allowed.  But once they do they are technically not allowed to return to play on SCDSL, Presidio or CSL teams.  But both of those leagues are done now I believe.  

But to answer your original question it is allowed.  Your DOC should have the rules to give to your coach.


----------



## Slammerdad

SCDSL isnt over yet.  They have semis/finals this weekend


----------



## Desert Hound

Here is a copy of the rules.


----------



## timbuck

Do DPL teams participate in State Cup?  Seems like they don’t. 
Looked at the schedules and it appears there are DPL game through state and national cup for olders.


----------



## Just A Dad

timbuck said:


> Do DPL teams participate in State Cup?  Seems like they don’t.
> Looked at the schedules and it appears there are DPL game through state and national cup for olders.


In Arizona Del Sol plays in state league and plays in state cup


----------



## LASTMAN14

timbuck said:


> Do DPL teams participate in State Cup?  Seems like they don’t.
> Looked at the schedules and it appears there are DPL game through state and national cup for olders.


06’s will play National Cup.


----------



## ToonArmy

timbuck said:


> Do DPL teams participate in State Cup?  Seems like they don’t.
> Looked at the schedules and it appears there are DPL game through state and national cup for olders.


I was told its optional at least for the 05s so I guess yes they can


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

timbuck said:


> Do DPL teams participate in State Cup?  Seems like they don’t.
> Looked at the schedules and it appears there are DPL game through state and national cup for olders.


Daughter is an '05, we were going to play in National Cup until they took a look at the schedule and realized they had too many date conflicts.  Kind of bummed as our team also turned down the automatic bid to CRL; coach (prior coach) said no to CRL since we are ENCL - oops, may have spoken a little too fast.      Oh well.


----------



## Josep

I always chuckle at NATL cup and then state cup. 

I’m not saying DPL are top teams but you have such a huge group of teams that don’t play in these - DA, some ECNL, DPL.


----------



## timbuck

Nah-  most ecnl players find their way on to a team anyway.


----------



## timbuck

And another DPL question - What happens when a DPL team (Team A) loses a coach?  And the team wants to follow the coach to his/her new club?  And that club already has a DPL team. (Team B)
Is a club allowed to have 2 DPL teams in an age group?
If team A follows the coach and they won't be a DPL team any longer, does that club need to fill in a team?  Or will the remaining games on the schedule be forfeits?


----------



## Kicker4Life

timbuck said:


> And another DPL question - What happens when a DPL team (Team A) loses a coach?  And the team wants to follow the coach to his/her new club?  And that club already has a DPL team. (Team B)
> Is a club allowed to have 2 DPL teams in an age group?
> If team A follows the coach and they won't be a DPL team any longer, does that club need to fill in a team?  Or will the remaining games on the schedule be forfeits?


No Club can have 2 DPL TEAMS.


----------



## timbuck

Being a bit of a jerk here-  but why not?  It’s just a made up league anyway?  Can’t the clubs change the rules if they want?


----------



## socalkdg

Wouldn't it be nice if every team, from Presidio, DPL, SCDSL, CSL,  ECNL, DA or any other league I missed had a tournament where they would play and we could see which teams were the best.      Or have each league send 2 representatives after their league cup and have them all meet in a tournament.   Never happen, too much to lose for some leagues.  Imagine DPL or CSL teams beating ECNL or DA teams.   Yikes.   Reminds me of when we have the AFL and the NFL before they merged giving us the AFC and NFC and a Super Bowl.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

socalkdg said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if every team, from Presidio, DPL, SCDSL, CSL,  ECNL, DA or any other league I missed had a tournament where they would play and we could see which teams were the best.      Or have each league send 2 representatives after their league cup and have them all meet in a tournament.   Never happen, too much to lose for some leagues.  Imagine DPL or CSL teams beating ECNL or DA teams.   Yikes.   Reminds me of when we have the AFL and the NFL before they merged giving us the AFC and NFC and a Super Bowl.


You don't have to imagine too hard; a DPL team beat an ECNL team last weekend Surf College Showcase.  Not bad for a plucky little team that won't give up.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

socalkdg said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if every team, from Presidio, DPL, SCDSL, CSL,  ECNL, DA or any other league I missed had a tournament where they would play and we could see which teams were the best.      Or have each league send 2 representatives after their league cup and have them all meet in a tournament.   Never happen, too much to lose for some leagues.  Imagine DPL or CSL teams beating ECNL or DA teams.   Yikes.   Reminds me of when we have the AFL and the NFL before they merged giving us the AFC and NFC and a Super Bowl.


 I think it's just that know one cares except the few posters here that want to declare who is the best team.  I know the kids don't care.


----------



## socalkdg

Simisoccerfan said:


> I think it's just that know one cares except the few posters here that want to declare who is the best team.  I know the kids don't care.


I completely agree the kids don't care.   

We parents may actually care for other reasons than you think.  How our team plays vs other teams gives me an idea how the team is developing.   Having guest played as well, my daughter has had a chance to face DPL teams, Flight 1 SCDSL teams, and Gold teams from CSL.  The opportunity to play different levels of teams gives us an idea how she is developing and how the team is developing, well beyond the final scores.


----------



## futboldad1

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> You don't have to imagine too hard; a DPL team beat an ECNL team last weekend Surf College Showcase.  Not bad for a plucky little team that won't give up.


Yup, and a non-DA, non-ECNL, non-DPL team beat a whole bunch of DA teams at Surf Cup over the summer. The horror! When the teams do get to play it becomes obvious the names of the leagues are little more than just that, names.


----------



## davin

socalkdg said:


> I completely agree the kids don't care.
> 
> We parents may actually care for other reasons than you think.  How our team plays vs other teams gives me an idea how the team is developing.   Having guest played as well, my daughter has had a chance to face DPL teams, Flight 1 SCDSL teams, and Gold teams from CSL.  The opportunity to play different levels of teams gives us an idea how she is developing and how the team is developing, well beyond the final scores.


My kid cares - not necessarily about declaring that she plays on the "best" team, but playing against the best competition possible, especially teams she normally wouldn't get a chance to play against. When she found out her ECNL team was playing some of the top GDA teams in last summer's Silverlakes Showcase, she was pumped.


----------



## Kicker4Life

timbuck said:


> Being a bit of a jerk here-  but why not?  It’s just a made up league anyway?  Can’t the clubs change the rules if they want?


Or just bring a dick!  But by that regard, aren’t ALL leagues “made up”?


----------



## ToonArmy

socalkdg said:


> I completely agree the kids don't care.
> 
> We parents may actually care for other reasons than you think.  How our team plays vs other teams gives me an idea how the team is developing.   Having guest played as well, my daughter has had a chance to face DPL teams, Flight 1 SCDSL teams, and Gold teams from CSL.  The opportunity to play different levels of teams gives us an idea how she is developing and how the team is developing, well beyond the final scores.


Exactly. And if my kid were on an ECNL team with a coach we liked and was developing and that league got her on a stage in front college scouts I could care less if a random flight 1 or dpl team beat her team plus in this sport many times the score in a single game sample size doesnt always tell the truth


----------



## timbuck

Kids care a little bit. When their friends at school talk about how great their team is, but they don't get a chance to play against each other, the kids start to talk about it.


----------



## Justafan

timbuck said:


> Do DPL teams participate in State Cup?  Seems like they don’t.


Some did last year.


----------



## Lulu

So I am looking at my DD's schedule once HS season is over.  There are quite a few DPL teams playing in CRL and noticed there are quite a few conflicts between DPL and CRL schedules.  But the big glaring issue that I noticed is that most of the Legend teams don't have any scheduling conflicts and have already played 15-18 games by the end of fall season where some teams have only played 8 in a 12 week period.  Apparently, it freed up their schedule to play all the Spring CRL games with no conflict.  Hmmmm...how convenient.


----------



## timbuck

Why would dpl teams also play in crl?  Aren’t they supposed to follow the DA philosophy of more training and less overall games?  (But the games they play are more “meaningful”?


----------



## Lulu

.





timbuck said:


> Why would dpl teams also play in crl?  Aren’t they supposed to follow the DA philosophy of more training and less overall games?  (But the games they play are more “meaningful”?


There are least 3-5 clubs throughtout all the age brackets that are in both DPL and CRL, not sure why the clubs are playing but whatever the reason, no team can be at two places at once.  What sucks is that CRL even mentioned on their website that they were going to be strict regarding the scheduling but yet these clubs still proceeded to enter and play. Ours being one of them. I just want to know where we are playing because we have at least 5 conflicts of scheduling starting in March.


----------



## Lambchop

futboldad1 said:


> Yup, and a non-DA, non-ECNL, non-DPL team beat a whole bunch of DA teams at Surf Cup over the summer. The horror! When the teams do get to play it becomes obvious the names of the leagues are little more than just that, names.


which team and what age group? How many games? Would really like to know.


----------



## LadiesMan217

Lambchop said:


> which team and what age group? How many games? Would really like to know.


U19, 3 games, SoCal Academy.


----------



## Playmaker38

LadiesMan217 said:


> U19, 3 games, SoCal Academy.


They were brilliant, no doubt about it. But that is an indication of a team that was already good before the DA was established.

 I may be very wrong here, but also likely that many of those players were already committed to college before the season and had no reason to leave and finally, the team is a credit to great coaching. Why leave a good thing if you have one.


----------



## Speed

Lulu said:


> So I am looking at my DD's schedule once HS season is over.  There are quite a few DPL teams playing in CRL and noticed there are quite a few conflicts between DPL and CRL schedules.  But the big glaring issue that I noticed is that most of the Legend teams don't have any scheduling conflicts and have already played 15-18 games by the end of fall season where some teams have only played 8 in a 12 week period.  Apparently, it freed up their schedule to play all the Spring CRL games with no conflict.  Hmmmm...how convenient.


yep wondering the same here....our team is 8 games in (something like that) and last league game is 7/1. What a joke


----------



## Lulu

Speed said:


> yep wondering the same here....our team is 8 games in (something like that) and last league game is 7/1. What a joke


Even the games in early June are ridiculous especially since most teams start try-outs in April/May and the new players start playing in the end of May/June.  The 00/01 players by that time are thinking more about graduating HS than club ball so they probably won't even finish the "so-called season" which is unfortunate.

I appreciate the Fall/Spring schedule but make it fair to *all clubs* so that every team gets 12 games in Fall and 12 in Spring. Not this *CRAP*, where teams are getting 18 games while others are only getting 8, that is a 10 game disparity which is totally ridiculous!!! Also, the schedules were all mixed-up for the Silverlake Showcase and now for the upcoming Vegas Showcase as well, it looks like the DPL was an afterthought when it came to scheduling for these tournaments.  DPL needs to get their s#!+ together and figure out a better program because this ain't working!!!

My DD could have stayed on a Tier 1 team, there she would still have played against competitive teams and have consistant scheduled games and tournaments. Like everyone on this thread has mentioned, there are teams out there that can kick butt on some of these DA, DPL and ENCL teams, the only advantage to being on any of these teams is the exposure if you DD wants to play college ball.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

Lulu said:


> Even the games in early June are ridiculous especially since most teams start try-outs in April/May and the new players start playing in the end of May/June.  The 00/01 players by that time are thinking more about graduating HS than club ball so they probably won't even finish the "so-called season" which is unfortunate.
> 
> I appreciate the Fall/Spring schedule but make it fair to *all clubs* so that every team gets 12 games in Fall and 12 in Spring. Not this *CRAP*, where teams are getting 18 games while others are only getting 8, that is a 10 game disparity which is totally ridiculous!!! Also, the schedules were all mixed-up for the Silverlake Showcase and now for the upcoming Vegas Showcase as well, it looks like the DPL was an afterthought when it came to scheduling for these tournaments.  DPL needs to get their s#!+ together and figure out a better program because this ain't working!!!
> 
> My DD could have stayed on a Tier 1 team, there she would still have played against competitive teams and have consistant scheduled games and tournaments. Like everyone on this thread has mentioned, there are teams out there that can kick butt on some of these DA, DPL and ENCL teams, the only advantage to being on any of these teams is the exposure if you DD wants to play college ball.


It is a very interesting time for our team and DPL.  Our club has not had tryouts for DA/DPL, but the other area clubs (DA & ECNL) had tryouts (technically they did not have DA tryouts, but that is another topic based on their actions/offers). We have gotten in 9 DPL league games to date and don't start back until March and go through early June.  I have no idea what the future holds for us.  Just glad that we have a good coach that seems to like my DD.

My only disagreement with your post would be staying on a Tier 1 team and having good competition.  I don't see that, at least for our age group.  When I look at YSR 2005 the top 19 teams in Cal South breakdowns as follows: DA 8 teams, ECNL 5 teams, DPL 4 teams and other the rest.  There are very few teams outside of DA/ECNL or even DPL that are strong teams.  I know that anybody can beat anybody on any given day, but even with DPL  seeming to have some strength of schedule, DD's  team is undefeated and only surrendered 1 goal.  Talent has been spread very thin.


----------



## Slammerdad

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> It is a very interesting time for our team and DPL.  Our club has not had tryouts for DA/DPL, but the other area clubs (DA & ECNL) had tryouts (technically they did not have DA tryouts, but that is another topic based on their actions/offers). We have gotten in 9 DPL league games to date and don't start back until March and go through early June.  I have no idea what the future holds for us.  Just glad that we have a good coach that seems to like my DD.
> 
> My only disagreement with your post would be staying on a Tier 1 team and having good competition.  I don't see that, at least for our age group.  When I look at YSR 2005 the top 19 teams in Cal South breakdowns as follows: DA 8 teams, ECNL 5 teams, DPL 4 teams and other the rest.  There are very few teams outside of DA/ECNL or even DPL that are strong teams.  I know that anybody can beat anybody on any given day, but even with DPL  seeming to have some strength of schedule, DD's  team is undefeated and only surrendered 1 goal.  Talent has been spread very thin.


I think Lulu was speaking mostly for the older brackets where the gals have already decided their paths and are not chasing patches.  at 2005, it's more about exposure as they enter the High School years.  At 00/01's the exposure period is mostly over so many good teams skip the patch chase and  just play in flight 1.


----------



## True love

A nice little soccer article


https://the18.com/soccer-entertainment/18-best-womens-world-cup-players-2019


----------



## Desert Hound

Lulu said:


> Even the games in early June are ridiculous especially since most teams start try-outs in April/May and the new players start playing in the end of May/June.  The 00/01 players by that time are thinking more about graduating HS than club ball so they probably won't even finish the "so-called season" which is unfortunate.
> 
> I appreciate the Fall/Spring schedule but make it fair to *all clubs* so that every team gets 12 games in Fall and 12 in Spring. Not this *CRAP*, where teams are getting 18 games while others are only getting 8, that is a 10 game disparity which is totally ridiculous!!! Also, the schedules were all mixed-up for the Silverlake Showcase and now for the upcoming Vegas Showcase as well, it looks like the DPL was an afterthought when it came to scheduling for these tournaments.  DPL needs to get their s#!+ together and figure out a better program because this ain't working!!!
> 
> My DD could have stayed on a Tier 1 team, there she would still have played against competitive teams and have consistant scheduled games and tournaments. Like everyone on this thread has mentioned, there are teams out there that can kick butt on some of these DA, DPL and ENCL teams, the only advantage to being on any of these teams is the exposure if you DD wants to play college ball.


Who cares when you play your games? As long as by the end of the season all the teams play the same amount. If some teams play more in fall vs others who cares? In the end they all play a home and away vs everyone.  If your club didn't play many in the Fall, then your club should have scheduled in a tournament or two if parents really wanted it. 

Not sure how the schedules were mixed up for Silverlakes. DPL teams were playing other DPL teams and in addition would get in a game against a non DPL team. Some teams just played one DPL game I believe since they had played more early on.  

For Vegas it appears many DPL are playing 2 DPL teams plus a game vs a non DPL club. What is the issue with that? 

Every year teams play games be it league or tournament games after tryouts have ended. Par for the course.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

Desert Hound said:


> Who cares when you play your games? As long as by the end of the season all the teams play the same amount. If some teams play more in fall vs others who cares? In the end they all play a home and away vs everyone.  If your club didn't play many in the Fall, then your club should have scheduled in a tournament or two if parents really wanted it.
> 
> Not sure how the schedules were mixed up for Silverlakes. DPL teams were playing other DPL teams and in addition would get in a game against a non DPL team. Some teams just played one DPL game I believe since they had played more early on.
> 
> For Vegas it appears many DPL are playing 2 DPL teams plus a game vs a non DPL club. What is the issue with that?
> 
> Every year teams play games be it league or tournament games after tryouts have ended. Par for the course.


I agree with you for the most part; everyone will play the same number of games.  The interesting question, at least for the 05's, is how the competition will change starting in March when league starts back up. It is my understanding that some clubs are making changes to their current teams (2018-2019) while also lining up players for next season (2019-2020) based on recent tryouts.  Some clubs seem to be treating the season like separate fall and spring leagues not one continuous season.


----------



## Desert Hound

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I agree with you for the most part; everyone will play the same number of games.  The interesting question, at least for the 05's, is how the competition will change starting in March when league starts back up. It is my understanding that some clubs are making changes to their current teams (2018-2019) while also lining up players for next season (2019-2020) based on recent tryouts.  Some clubs seem to be treating the season like separate fall and spring leagues not one continuous season.


Well I guess the league is improving. Last year it was just fall and a tournament our two. This year a full fall/spring with 3 showcases. I think with time the quality of the league will improve. 

I have heard they have plans to improve on it next year. We will have to see what, if any changes those are. One rumor heard is it is expanding to other areas. If that is the case that is interesting. 

Time will tell I guess.


----------



## socalkdg

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> It is a very interesting time for our team and DPL.  Our club has not had tryouts for DA/DPL, but the other area clubs (DA & ECNL) had tryouts (technically they did not have DA tryouts, but that is another topic based on their actions/offers). We have gotten in 9 DPL league games to date and don't start back until March and go through early June.  I have no idea what the future holds for us.  Just glad that we have a good coach that seems to like my DD.
> 
> My only disagreement with your post would be staying on a Tier 1 team and having good competition.  I don't see that, at least for our age group.  When I look at YSR 2005 the top 19 teams in Cal South breakdowns as follows: DA 8 teams, ECNL 5 teams, DPL 4 teams and other the rest.  There are very few teams outside of DA/ECNL or even DPL that are strong teams.  I know that anybody can beat anybody on any given day, but even with DPL  seeming to have some strength of schedule, DD's  team is undefeated and only surrendered 1 goal.  Talent has been spread very thin.


Since September the only close game you have had looks to be vs. SOUTHWEST SC ELITE.   You guys have wiped out every DPL team.    Has your daughter even had many chances at saves this year?   6 DPL teams are at 31 or lower on YSR.   Albion is really struggling(only DPL team my daughter has played against and she easily shut them out as keeper with the team she guest played with.)    There are probably 20 Gold and Flight 1 teams that could beat 5-6 DPL teams.   Your team should be playing DA and ECNL teams.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

socalkdg said:


> Since September the only close game you have had looks to be vs. SOUTHWEST SC ELITE.   You guys have wiped out every DPL team.    Has your daughter even had many chances at saves this year?   6 DPL teams are at 31 or lower on YSR.   Albion is really struggling(only DPL team my daughter has played against and she easily shut them out as keeper with the team she guest played with.)    There are probably 20 Gold and Flight 1 teams that could beat 5-6 DPL teams.   Your team should be playing DA and ECNL teams.


The kid has had chances, luckily the coach likes to play out of the back, and build from there; resetting to the keeper when necessary.  LAGSD came out swinging, our defense really stepped up & we were a bit lucky in that game.  SWSC plays a very high press and tries to keep everything on their opponents side of the field and as much in front of the box as possible.  They were a tough competitor that took our girls some time to figure out.  We have a solid team,  with good players, coaching and parents.  It would have been nice had we been able to play against ECNL teams - oh well.


----------



## socalkdg

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> The kid has had chances, luckily the coach likes to play out of the back, and build from there; resetting to the keeper when necessary.  LAGSD came out swinging, our defense really stepped up & we were a bit lucky in that game.  SWSC plays a very high press and tries to keep everything on their opponents side of the field and as much in front of the box as possible.  They were a tough competitor that took our girls some time to figure out.  We have a solid team,  with good players, coaching and parents.  It would have been nice had we been able to play against ECNL teams - oh well.


Does DPL get to scrimmage against the DA teams at all during any of the practices during the week?  Glad to see you kid getting extra footwork in some of the games.  With my daughters broken hand all she has been doing is foot skills.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

socalkdg said:


> Does DPL get to scrimmage against the DA teams at all during any of the practices during the week?  Glad to see you kid getting extra footwork in some of the games.  With my daughters broken hand all she has been doing is foot skills.


Yes.  Same coach for both teams.  Not every week but maybe 2x a month the teams scrimmage.  It is nice for our girls to get a chance to play against a clearly better team; bigger sister beats up on little sister but that just makes our girls  stronger.


----------



## Keeper pops

socalkdg said:


> Does DPL get to scrimmage against the DA teams at all during any of the practices during the week?  Glad to see you kid getting extra footwork in some of the games.  With my daughters broken hand all she has been doing is foot skills.


My DD’s DPL team gets the opportunity to scrimmage our club’s DA & DPL on Thur. It’s very competitive and nice measuring stick. We are also in CRL.

As for scheduling, we are very fortunate as our DPL schedule was very heavy in the fall (17 games) amd 7 games in spring. It’s aligned with CRL, National League and showcases in the spring.


----------



## socalkdg

I've noticed some DPL teams are playing State and Nationals.   Was this left up to each club on if the teams would play there?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

socalkdg said:


> I've noticed some DPL teams are playing State and Nationals.   Was this left up to each club on if the teams would play there?


I believe that it was up to each club.  When I look at the '05 standings I see a decent amount of disparity with DPL games played.  Legends has played 15 games while LA Galaxy has only played 7.  Our team was going to play  National Cup but there were too many conflicts and we had to skip.  With the recent tryouts and changes some teams are making it seems that some clubs are almost treating DPL like a full league and a spring league (with player changes after the fall league due to offers made with the DA teams, pushing DA girls to DPL to make room for new DA girls).  It will be interesting.


----------



## ToonArmy

socalkdg said:


> I've noticed some DPL teams are playing State and Nationals.   Was this left up to each club on if the teams would play there?


Yes


----------



## Speed

Desert Hound said:


> Who cares when you play your games? As long as by the end of the season all the teams play the same amount. If some teams play more in fall vs others who cares? In the end they all play a home and away vs everyone.  If your club didn't play many in the Fall, then your club should have scheduled in a tournament or two if parents really wanted it.
> 
> Not sure how the schedules were mixed up for Silverlakes. DPL teams were playing other DPL teams and in addition would get in a game against a non DPL team. Some teams just played one DPL game I believe since they had played more early on.
> 
> For Vegas it appears many DPL are playing 2 DPL teams plus a game vs a non DPL club. What is the issue with that?
> 
> Every year teams play games be it league or tournament games after tryouts have ended. Par for the course.





Desert Hound said:


> Who cares when you play your games? As long as by the end of the season all the teams play the same amount. If some teams play more in fall vs others who cares? In the end they all play a home and away vs everyone.  If your club didn't play many in the Fall, then your club should have scheduled in a tournament or two if parents really wanted it.
> 
> Not sure how the schedules were mixed up for Silverlakes. DPL teams were playing other DPL teams and in addition would get in a game against a non DPL team. Some teams just played one DPL game I believe since they had played more early on.
> 
> For Vegas it appears many DPL are playing 2 DPL teams plus a game vs a non DPL club. What is the issue with that?
> 
> Every year teams play games be it league or tournament games after tryouts have ended. Par for the course.


When you are playing at a showcase event but your game is a DPL league game the refs still treat it as a showcase not a league game. Rules are different.  It is unfair to the girls that have reached out to college coaches who then show up to the kid and the kid is on the bench. Didn't happen to us but we know 2 families it did. If you are playing in a showcase event it should be treated as such.

And when you come back for the second part of your DPL season and the coach has been fired it would have been better to have the games front loaded. Now you are playing with a coach unknown to you as he has been not been in So cal for the past 2 years and you still have 5 months of league. Would have chosen our games to be front loaded. DPL told us we have 2 games scheduled for a weekend---not on the schedule and our team admins had not been notified. This was told to us by the girls director who is trying to calm the parents who are fed up with the lack of communication from DPL, the DPL season scheduling and the firing of the coach. I can point you to a whole group of parents and players of when the games occurred that it does matter.


----------



## sdklutz

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I believe that it was up to each club.  When I look at the '05 standings I see a decent amount of disparity with DPL games played.  Legends has played 15 games while LA Galaxy has only played 7.  Our team was going to play  National Cup but there were too many conflicts and we had to skip.  With the recent tryouts and changes some teams are making it seems that some clubs are almost treating DPL like a full league and a spring league (with player changes after the fall league due to offers made with the DA teams, pushing DA girls to DPL to make room for new DA girls).  It will be interesting.


Is that your direct experience with your current club or are you hearing that about other clubs?


----------



## DPLLove

Woobie06 said:


> I agree.  The DPL was formed by the DA Clubs for a variety of reasons which can be debated until the end of time.  DPL teams are traditionally DA Club Second teams (except at the ‘06 Age group as there is no DA) and kids play DPL for a variety of reasons...some don’t want to practice 4 days a week, some see it as a stepping stone to DA, some want to play other sports, some want to play high school soccer, or have other interests outside of soccer...OMG can you imagine a kid with interests outside of soccer????
> 
> I don’t understand the hate for an option that works for a bunch of kids.  If the kids and parents are happy playing in a league/circuit that works for them why do people give a rip and waste time bashing it?  Seems like a waste of time to me.


This is why I am DPL love. The DPL hate on this forum is ridiculous. Most DPL teams recognize DPL for what it is. A competitive league, with some talented soccer players. Automatic Surf, Silverlakes and Vegas acceptance, great fields, and dependent upon the club a chance to be brought up as a DP to DA. Most parents didn’t drink the koolaid. Our daughters chose DPL for several reasons, geographic, wanted to play on HS team, it was the highest level of team our daughters were offered. I’ve got news for this forum, you may have a very talented daughter playing soccer, but because of different criteria, her style of play, her build or  her personality. She might not make the team that she really wanted to make. DPL offes a fantastic alternative for many players who for whatever reasons, including not talented enough in a Coaches eye, to prove themselves. Maybe they get an opportunity to train with DA, maybe they even have a chance to actually DP with the DA team. It still allows them to work hard and to chase their dreams. Something that can never be done in Premier or Discovery. No possible room for growth other than to switch clubs to play DA or ECNL. For all of these reasons my daughter has been extremely happy playing DPL the last two years.


----------



## timbuck

DPLLove said:


> This is why I am DPL love. The DPL hate on this forum is ridiculous. Most DPL teams recognize DPL for what it is. A competitive league, with some talented soccer players. Automatic Surf, Silverlakes and Vegas acceptance, great fields, and dependent upon the club a chance to be brought up as a DP to DA. Most parents didn’t drink the koolaid. Our daughters chose DPL for several reasons, geographic, wanted to play on HS team, it was the highest level of team our daughters were offered. I’ve got news for this forum, you may have a very talented daughter playing soccer, but because of different criteria, her style of play, her build or  her personality. She might not make the team that she really wanted to make. DPL offes a fantastic alternative for many players who for whatever reasons, including not talented enough in a Coaches eye, to prove themselves. Maybe they get an opportunity to train with DA, maybe they even have a chance to actually DP with the DA team. It still allows them to work hard and to chase their dreams. Something that can never be done in Premier or Discovery. No possible room for growth other than to switch clubs to play DA or ECNL. For all of these reasons my daughter has been extremely happy playing DPL the last two years.


Why could a player from premier or discovery not get promoted to a da team?
If the DPL league didn’t exist, then DA teams would pull from whatever the next highest team is.


----------



## DPLLove

timbuck said:


> Why could a player from premier or discovery not get promoted to a da team?
> If the DPL league didn’t exist, then DA teams would pull from whatever the next highest team is.


It does exist. So get over it. DPL can easily transition and I said...most Discovery/Premier players would have to switch clubs. I do not know of any DA club pulling from its Discovery for DPs. Not to say it’s doesn’t exist, I’m sure it does. But the likelihood of getting pulled from DPL is very realistic. Look at the game cards. A lot of DPL players are PT players in DA across many age groups.


----------



## Dummy

DPLLove said:


> It does exist. So get over it. DPL can easily transition and I said...most Discovery/Premier players would have to switch clubs. I do not know of any DA club pulling from its Discovery for DPs. Not to say it’s doesn’t exist, I’m sure it does. But the likelihood of getting pulled from DPL is very realistic. Look at the game cards. A lot of DPL players are PT players in DA across many age groups.


What happened with our Discovery team is that DA coaches would directly call our players and offer them roster spots on the DA team.  Our players repeatedly said no.  DPL is fine, but players get recruited - not teams or leagues.  Importantly, our normal club soccer players weren’t just recruited by DA coaches.  Our D1 players ended up being recruited by and signing to play at D1 schools of their choice.  Our academic D3 players ended up at high powered academic D3 schools.  We were fortunate to have an outstanding coach.  We were fortunate to be an organized group of parents.  I am grateful that it all worked out for our kids.


----------



## DPLLove

Dummy said:


> What happened with our Discovery team is that DA coaches would directly call our players and offer them roster spots on the DA team.  Our players repeatedly said no.  DPL is fine, but players get recruited - not teams or leagues.  Importantly, our normal club soccer players weren’t just recruited by DA coaches.  Our D1 players ended up being recruited by and signing to play at D1 schools of their choice.  Our academic D3 players ended up at high powered academic D3 schools.  We were fortunate to have an outstanding coach.  We were fortunate to be an organized group of parents.  I am grateful that it all worked out for our kids.


Sounds like you are at an exceptional Discovery Club/team. I would venture to guess that is not the norm. I base this on extensive research that my crazy friend did trying to decide where her DD 03 should play. She compared DPL and Discovery/Premier for 2019 soccer commits listed on  Top Drawer. DPL had multiple commits and out paced Premier/Discovery by 2-1. DPL commits from a few D1’s through NAIA commitmented to play. She found only a handful from Discovery/Premier. She cross referenced the DPL rosters on Got Soccer. A few DPL clubs don’t show the roster for DPl so the number could actually be higher. I am sure many Premier/ Discovery not listed on Top Drawer so I am not concluding her research 100% accurate. Her research overal lead her to believe her DD shoukd continue to play DPL.


----------



## El Clasico

DPLLove said:


> Sounds like you are at an exceptional Discovery Club/team. I would venture to guess that is not the norm. I base this on extensive research that my crazy friend did trying to decide where her DD 03 should play. She compared DPL and Discovery/Premier for 2019 soccer commits listed on  Top Drawer. DPL had multiple commits and out paced Premier/Discovery by 2-1. DPL commits from a few D1’s through NAIA commitmented to play. She found only a handful from Discovery/Premier. She cross referenced the DPL rosters on Got Soccer. A few DPL clubs don’t show the roster for DPl so the number could actually be higher. I am sure many Premier/ Discovery not listed on Top Drawer so I am not concluding her research 100% accurate. Her research overal lead her to believe her DD shoukd continue to play DPL.


I would bet dollars to donuts that you made every bit of that up to push your point of view..


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

sdklutz said:


> Is that your direct experience with your current club or are you hearing that about other clubs?


RE: CRL/National Cup - What I understand is that our team/club was told we could not play CRL or National Cup (DPL teams) as it was against league (DPL) rules and there would be heavy fines for doing so.  The club was perplexed, and not happy, then when other clubs had DPL teams playing in both CRL & National Cup.  

RE: Disparity - There seems to be a fair amount of disparity with teams.  DD's team won on Saturday 7-0, then tied 2-2 on Sunday.  Sunday they gave up 2 goals which matches the goals against for the whole season up until that point.  Teams was missing 5 players  (3 played with DA, 1 injured & 1 spring break), but this was a team we handled in Las Vegas last month.

RE: Being treated like 2 seasons - another local club had DPL tryouts in January and asked for commitments and $ for the 2019-2020 season even though the current season goes until early June.      

RE: Roster changes - yes, there have been DA offers to girls on our DPL team, and (allegedly) girls on a local DA team have not been told they won't be back with DA teams, yet their teammates have found out that there are roster changes on DPL, with the affected players names on the DPL roster.  

I believe that there will continue to be movement right up until roster freeze deadline.  It is a stressful time of year for many.


----------



## timbuck

El Clasico said:


> I would bet dollars to donuts that you made every bit of that up to push your point of view..


I have no idea if his claims are true. 
But both leagues (DPL and Discovery) have really only been around for a year (dpl “sort of “ existed for 1 year longer). 
I’d say look at Discovery, champions, Europa and probably even flight 2 if you want to do a proper comparison.


----------



## Justafan

DPLLove said:


> It still allows them to work hard and to chase their dreams. Something that can never be done in Premier or Discovery. No possible room for growth other than to switch clubs to play DA or ECNL.


Wrong!  You see, everything you said up until these three sentences was absolutely fine, no problem with any of that.  The problem is the DPL parents who can’t help themselves by throwing digs at other leagues in order to make DPL the superior league, at least in their eyes.  Tell me these weren’t digs at Premiere and discovery? The problem has never been with DPL per se, the problem has always been with its creation (they do could have done everything they do now without creation of a new league just as everything that is done with ‘discovery’ could be done without creating the ‘discovery’ league) and people arguing its superiority over other leagues and teams.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

Justafan said:


> Wrong!  You see, everything you said up until these three sentences was absolutely fine, no problem with any of that.  The problem is the DPL parents who can’t help themselves by throwing digs at other leagues in order to make DPL the superior league, at least in their eyes.  Tell me these weren’t digs at Premiere and discovery? The problem has never been with DPL per se, the problem has always been with its creation (they do could have done everything they do now without creation of a new league just as everything that is done with ‘discovery’ could be done without creating the ‘discovery’ league) and people arguing its superiority over other leagues and teams.


DPL was originally called "DAII" by a local SD club.  At the roll out of the DA & DAII information the club provided a slide show explaining how "DAII" was going to work (yes I saved the digital handout).  A website for usdaii.com was registered to an individual that works for the same club.  The verbiage in the handout went something like this: "....is collaborating with other Southwest Conference DA clubs to form a DAII league that will bridge the gap for aspiring academy players not yet ready to make the commitment to the full DA.  Program designed to mirror the DA program.  Will follow same gaming rules as DA."  

It seems to me that the DPL, originally "DAII", was pitched as a path for DA caliber girls not ready to commit to DA.  What DPL is, clearly is something different than what was originally pitched, a second team for clubs that cannot offer DA & ECNL (which I believe that we are down to 1 here in So Cal).   My kid is on a DPL team and while I have been disappointed with many things, the coaching and competition at her practices has been excellent. Perhaps some parents still believe what they were told by club DOCs. 

I know what DPL is.  My kid knows what DPL is, and my kid is happy, therefore I am happy.  Good luck to all the kids, no matter what league they play in.


----------



## Speed

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> RE: CRL/National Cup - What I understand is that our team/club was told we could not play CRL or National Cup (DPL teams) as it was against league (DPL) rules and there would be heavy fines for doing so.  The club was perplexed, and not happy, then when other clubs had DPL teams playing in both CRL & National Cup.
> 
> RE: Disparity - There seems to be a fair amount of disparity with teams.  DD's team won on Saturday 7-0, then tied 2-2 on Sunday.  Sunday they gave up 2 goals which matches the goals against for the whole season up until that point.  Teams was missing 5 players  (3 played with DA, 1 injured & 1 spring break), but this was a team we handled in Las Vegas last month.
> 
> RE: Being treated like 2 seasons - another local club had DPL tryouts in January and asked for commitments and $ for the 2019-2020 season even though the current season goes until early June.
> 
> RE: Roster changes - yes, there have been DA offers to girls on our DPL team, and (allegedly) girls on a local DA team have not been told they won't be back with DA teams, yet their teammates have found out that there are roster changes on DPL, with the affected players names on the DPL roster.
> 
> I believe that there will continue to be movement right up until roster freeze deadline.  It is a stressful time of year for many.


When is roster freeze for DPL?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

Speed said:


> When is roster freeze for DPL?


That I do not know.  I think it is around August 1st (sort of educated guess).


----------

